# Mikros Kosmos



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*And it begins.*

Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.

This story has a preface:

When I was wee, I kept to myself. I was not particularly interested in playing with other children, though I did have some friends. I had a series of autoimmune disorders that kept me occupied (and often still do). I was allowed to have any books I wanted. While I did my fair share of reading of young adult literature (Nancy Drew!) my favourite thing - and thing I asked for most - were things about houses and architecture. Every time I saw a houseplan magazine in a store, we had to get it. I would spend hours looking at houseplans and I'd pull out the ones I loved most. I'd hang them up, much like most other girls would hang pictures of their favourite rockstars from the rags. I read up on all aspects of it, became very familiar with the different styles and architects and learned all about the engineering …

I've since gone on to (among many other things) learn the nitty-gritty of architecture and engineering.. which comes in handy.. although I have since decided that I don't really have the desire to build other peoples' houses all that much. I do want to build *my* house someday… but that is not today!

Anyway, I found a way for me to get my house-fix without having to finance building entire neighbourhoods was to work in miniature. I've been building since I was maybe 9 or 10. I am working on plans for a really impressive one - with working plumbing, even! - but I'm waiting until I can get everything "just right".

Since many of you follow along you may know that I do not have access to most of my tools right now… and I don't have a workshop.. unless you count the 50 sq feet I can squeeze out of my garage. So I opted to play it small (no pun intended) and go with a pre-made kit.

I don't consider this "real woodworking".. I'm going to be blogging about this over on my website, mostly, but I'm going to mention the woody related things here. In particular, I'm going to do some very fussy finishing work. So, whatever is relevant I will post here and whatever is not, I will do a short post letting you all know there is more going on… Seems like a good system! 



Here we go. The big parts are MDF, the little parts are solid wood. (Some kind of SPF I'm sure - they're not Balsa, they are a bit sturdier than that.)



The doors - which I love. Mostly I like the fact that they are actually separate panels, they open and close.. The front door has a panel of plastic in it. I may or may not remove it and put in a slightly sturdier piece of plastic. I will be adding plastic to the tiny windows on the top.. I have some colourful stock that is just perfect.



The exterior colour scheme. I learned a long time ago to always spray paint the clapboard siding… I do not need to prove my patience to anybody.



And the wallpaper for the interior.

I'm going to try and hit Woodcraft sometime soon and see what they've got in stock for pretty pieces of exotics. And thinking inlay pieces could make for some neat borders. I need to hammer out what to do for the floors. The craft store sells wood plank flooring (pine) but it's stupid expensive - $10 for a single room. I mean, it's nice in that it's pre-cut and on a sticky back so you just stain and go. But I feel I can do better.. I don't mind doing some sawing next time I'm with my tools.. but I have no table saw right now.. anything I can do on a mitre saw would be fine.

I printed out my list of suggested woods from the thread I posted a bit back so I will be keeping that in mind.

The theme I am kind of going with is "Remodelled Farmhouse". Traditional exterior but extremely modern, refinished interior that still has hints of the past.

Should be fun.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And it begins.*
> 
> Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.
> 
> ...


nice way to keep your hand in , lis .

working your way up is a good idea ,
by the time you get to the real deal ,

you may need arms like Popeye's (LOL) !

that kit looks like fun for dad's little girl gift ideas .


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And it begins.*
> 
> Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.
> 
> ...


If you are looking for more interesting floors, try this you can cut it into short strips and make it look like plank flooring. It comes in lots of nice woods and the iron on edge banding is stronger than the peel and stick business.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And it begins.*
> 
> Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.
> 
> ...


You are in for a lot of fun! I was out of work last year and picking up some extra cash with my woodworking. I gave a cane I made to a lady I knew and she offered to pay me to assemble a doll house kit that had sat in her garage for 20 years. Her late husband had bought it as a gift and never assembled it. I realized why when I opened up the box….this kit required almost everything to be glued up….each and every clapboard piece, each individual piece of flooring, etc. etc.! I went through a ton of glue, but I stuck with it and completed it in about a month. It turned out great and she loved it, even paid me a bonus. Your wood working experience will allow you to do many things most hobbiest might not attempt. The flooring for mine was thin strips of oak veneer and I used a small nail set to add the "nail" holes at the end of each board. I look forward to seeing yours, especially as you progress.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And it begins.*
> 
> Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your project Lis. It looks like a quality kit. I love to build models and have done a bit of it in the past. I keep thinking about getting back into it, but I just don't know what I would do with the finished products.

I built a doll house for my granddaughter many years ago. Instead of a kit, I got house plans from a building company. They weren't building plans, just the marketing brochure which pictured the house from different angles and with interior floor plans showing the scale. I modeled the house according to the plans. I thought it was very helpful to have proper architecture and a plan to go by. I found it fun and challenging to figure out how to build all the separate elements. Of course I had a fully equipped workshop to do this in. I realize you don't have the tools to do that right now, but I just thought you might find the idea interesting.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And it begins.*
> 
> Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.
> 
> ...


What a fun and interesting project, Lis! I love your ideas about making it so personal and I can't wait to see it unfold. I think it will be a terrific experience and I am so happy to see you do it. I used to always see those architectural mock-ups of houses and buildings in movies and think what a wonderful job it would be to build something like that. When I lived in Chicago, we used to go to the Museum of Science and Industry. It was a huge and wonderful place. One of my favorite exhibits was Colleen Moore's Fairy Castle. It was an exquisite doll house that was so detailed it was unbelievable. You would have to be in line for almost an hour, I remember just to walk around it and peer into it (the outside walls were all missing so you could see all the rooms). My mind would just race while looking at it, trying to absorb every detail It was truly incredible. Here is the link if you want to check it out: Colleen Moore

When seeing what you are up to, it reminded me of that memory. I am sure yours will be every bit as wonderful. It will be a pleasure to see it come to life. 

Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And it begins.*
> 
> Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.
> 
> ...


Oooo, I will check out that veneer. I have seen it before in passing I think.

Sheila - I have seen that Castle!! I've been to the Museum of Science and Industry many times. It's breath-taking.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And it begins.*
> 
> Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.
> 
> ...


It's on the lower level, Lis. When I was in high school, the admission was free and our group of friends would take the bus and go there for the day and split up in teams and play 'hide-and-go-seek' from opening until close. We never caused any trouble, but it was so huge and complex that it was a great day. I also saw the Titanic exhibition there and it was incredible. Lots of good memories . . .


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And it begins.*
> 
> Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.
> 
> ...


I was always kind of partial to the "Inside the Human Body" exhibit.. and that silly little fake grocery store downstairs!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And it begins.*
> 
> Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.
> 
> ...


That looks like a great project Lis. I have been making models my whole life..plastic, resin and architectural models in high school. I have always wanted to build an HO train layout…not for the trains but for the opportunity to build a whole town in miniature! Check out this site Micro-Mark They specialize in model making tools and supplies. There is a hobby shop about two miles from my house that has a huge doll house section, filled with all kinds of furniture, wall paper, tiny rugs, etc…..all kinds of everyday items you would find in a house in miniature. I always walk through there when I go..I get a kick out of all the stuff..I have loved miniatures my whole life! Keep us informed with lots of pics!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And it begins.*
> 
> Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.
> 
> ...


Looks like fun, Lis. I almost got into making scale house kits once. But I found I couldn't make a good enough margin. Thats the most capitalistic I ever got. Until now. I'm looking into building a website. Trepidation.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And it begins.*
> 
> Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.
> 
> ...


Micro-Mark is awesome!!!  I could spend way too much money there…..

Martyn - I agree, the margin is pretty tight for this. I am working on making dollhouse kits once I have everything up and running again - with my CNC it would be pretty easy. I feel that there should be some houses in styles you can't really find. There's a handful of modern houses but they are either 1) prohibitively expensive 2) too "artsy" and not so much functional/realistic 3) crappy. (With few exception) I build mostly for myself.  Sometimes when I am done I donate the house to a library and they display it under glass in the children section. I have a couple that have done that.

I'd be happy to throw you some suggestions for easy ways to build a website - it's part of what I do for my "day job".


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And it begins.*
> 
> Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.
> 
> ...


that´s a nice little project that easely can takes thausend of hours Lis
if you want to make it your own, before you are finished with all the furniture
good luck with it 
I will look forward to see what you come up with

Dennis


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And it begins.*
> 
> Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.
> 
> ...


You have more patience than I do. It would drive me bananas to do something that tedious….that's right I said bananas, I'm bringing it back.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And it begins.*
> 
> Okay all. Time for something a little bit different.
> 
> ...


Lis. I wish you good luck. You seem to have a viable niche worked out, something I never did.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*The biggest pieces, the littlest pieces.*

I wanted to get started, which means I had to paint the outside of the house. This IS a step that could wait until later - but as I am using spray paint, it didn't seem so logical.



That's after 2 coats of primer! This MDF is very thirsty.

I ended up doing 5… and then a coat of paint. (not pictured)



So I tackled the little wood pieces while that dried. I didn't get a before picture because I totally spaced it. Pictured is:

2 Interior Doors
1 Exterior Door
2 Stairs
All of the assorted spindles and railings and whatnot to go with 2 stairs

I stained them with the Jacobean Minwax and it turned out perfect! I really love this colour. One of the important tricks I have learned in working tiny is that dark wood looks more "real" than light wood. Light wood looks like some flimsy cheap pine (which, errrrr, it may be) but as soon as you make it dark it looks much more impressive. It also helps that generally, my personal taste runs towards the deeper wood tones.



A close-up of the interior door. As you can see, there is quite a bit of variation in the wood. There may in fact be more than one KIND of wood in this - would not surprise me. It's super, super porus (was seeping in on the other side) and just generally crazy - in a good way of course. 
There's also some glue marks as you can kind of see. I have not decided what to do about them, yet. I may 1) ignore them 2) paint them gently 3) something else. I am not going to try to sand them out - this is too delicate.



The posts for the stairs. You can see where the wood just exploded with character. I love it! It looks really aged, which is exactly what I wanted.



I also felt the need to share this view with you. At the top, where the tiny windows are, you can kind of see that they sit in a groove. It took a little effort but I managed to stain the entire groove. Very unlikely anybody will get to any angle to see it, but I could not leave it be.



And a close-up of one of the interior doors. You all seem to enjoy my artistic wood photos, so there you go. 

I am debating what to do for the finish. I COULD leave it be - wear and tear is not an issue here - but I'm not keen on the surface appearance. I would prefer it have some sheen. Ideally I'd like to be able to mimick normal use - so shinier in the least-touched places and build up a little - but I'm not sure how to go about it, precisely.

Suggestions are always welcome. 

Not sure what I am going to tackle next… aside from finishing applying the exterior paint. (Needs 2 coats tomorrow)


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The biggest pieces, the littlest pieces.*
> 
> I wanted to get started, which means I had to paint the outside of the house. This IS a step that could wait until later - but as I am using spray paint, it didn't seem so logical.
> 
> ...


you have started out with a bang Lis
great

if you want patina on your things you have to try different tecnics
becorse there is so many ways you can do it 
and my english is so bad that I don´t think I can explain it
I realy do hope there is another L J who knew how to and can tell you

if not then I will try

Dennis


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The biggest pieces, the littlest pieces.*
> 
> I wanted to get started, which means I had to paint the outside of the house. This IS a step that could wait until later - but as I am using spray paint, it didn't seem so logical.
> 
> ...


God luck. Are you going to build furniture too?


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The biggest pieces, the littlest pieces.*
> 
> I wanted to get started, which means I had to paint the outside of the house. This IS a step that could wait until later - but as I am using spray paint, it didn't seem so logical.
> 
> ...


It was very inspiring to wake up to this! You really got a lot done! I love the effect of the darker paint too. I think the door looks incredible. I had to laugh to my self when you were talking about getting into the little part on the top with the stain because I would be exactly the same way. I don't have suggestions for the finish because finishing isn't one of my stronger points so I will be sitting back here watching what the others will direct you to do and learning. Thanks for the great photos and documentation. Keep them coming!

Take care, Sheila


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The biggest pieces, the littlest pieces.*
> 
> I wanted to get started, which means I had to paint the outside of the house. This IS a step that could wait until later - but as I am using spray paint, it didn't seem so logical.
> 
> ...


Great start…your always better off doing as much painting/staining before assembly as possible….even more so when working in miniature! I would consider maybe shooting the stained wood with a semi gloss poly…give it a shinier finished look.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The biggest pieces, the littlest pieces.*
> 
> I wanted to get started, which means I had to paint the outside of the house. This IS a step that could wait until later - but as I am using spray paint, it didn't seem so logical.
> 
> ...


Thanks all!

Yep - I'm going to make as much of the furniture as I can manage. (We'll see how this goes.  ) I have some somewhat specific design ideas in mind, that are just not available tiny.

Dennis - My high school Danish is kind of rusty but I could probably understand finishing instructions if it would be easier  I would love to hear ideas!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The biggest pieces, the littlest pieces.*
> 
> I wanted to get started, which means I had to paint the outside of the house. This IS a step that could wait until later - but as I am using spray paint, it didn't seem so logical.
> 
> ...


Okay Lis you asked for it )
but you ain´t gonna get it qeuite like that
there is of corse that where you take away some of the painting again
but you can also apply some with a pensel where you have only a very little
amount of paint on and you have rolled it nearly dry before you lay it on
it´s a tecnic that takes a little paitions to learn but I´m sure you will master it in no time
and you can spraypaint

but I will ask you to look on the net after pages with war diorama´s
people who build R/c scala model flyingmaschines 
there is also people who makes dioramaes with 1:12 things in small exebitionsboxes
I know theres a lot of people who build with plastickits that do it all the time

I will see if I can remember some danish sites with it . 
it´s over 20 years ago I last did something like that 
don´t expect toooo much from this werd brain it´s not as fast as it use to

take care Lis
best thoughts from Ærø
Dennis

Edit : if you use math paint instead of glossy paint you will get the result of old look
as I remember but you have to use different colours and shades


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The biggest pieces, the littlest pieces.*
> 
> I wanted to get started, which means I had to paint the outside of the house. This IS a step that could wait until later - but as I am using spray paint, it didn't seem so logical.
> 
> ...


Lis, this is so cool. I spent a lot of my youth building models, and this is bringing back a lot of sweet memories.

I don't have much to offer right now, but thought I would let you know I am 'a watching.

You nailed that door! Do you have a knob yet?

Steve


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The biggest pieces, the littlest pieces.*
> 
> I wanted to get started, which means I had to paint the outside of the house. This IS a step that could wait until later - but as I am using spray paint, it didn't seem so logical.
> 
> ...


As far as the small glue marks on the door..you might want to try and pick the glue out carefully with a sharp xacto knife or a dental pick…if you take some of the wood out you could just put some filler in and re stain..


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Hey look, handtools...*

Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)

Anyway, more than one of these persons suggested to me that I wouldn't know my way around a handsaw if it cut my foot off, or something. Apparently using modern tech means that we are clueless on other things. This is not true. What is true is that I only use hand tools when a power tool just won't do. They can be extremely handy.



Probably one of my favourite items in my tool box. I like it because it is very heavy - I've tried some cheap plastic ones and they just feel flimsy. I do not fear that with this beast, my line will move when I apply pressure to mark it. It stays put. I love it.

what I'm doing here is marking lines for the wallpaper. A couple of the rooms have different wallpaper on the top and bottom, divided by a piece of moulding. I measured up 3.1" from the floor line, to get as close as I reasonably can to 38". I couldn't find my calipers, though I did look for them to use those and make it exactly 3.1".  Of course I did…

I spent most of my day wallpapering everything. I didn't get photos of that, for whatever reason. You'll just have to see it when I do the next step. After I was done I was playing with some other pieces of paper I set aside. I had a plan!



The wood is from a previous kit, I think… it's a U-shape stair rail sort of deal. As it happens, it fits perfectly between the piece of glass and cardboard. I decided it needs to become a frame.

That little saw is just my favourite saw ever. I love that I can easily angle it and when I get to cutting, it just zips along. Not sure what it says about me that I do my sawing in my bedroom though… (It's the only space I really have for this right now, so.)



This is the pieces cut and taped together. One of the things I do like about working this small is blue tape works way better than clamps. There are three cross braces (one under the tape) and two edge pieces. I briefly considered framing all four edges with the wood, but the reason I chose this piece of glass was the unique markings on the edges. This keeps it stable - and the pattern under the glass - while still allowing the original purpose to peek through.

I know that I got a little glue-happy. It is a brand-new bottle of Titebond and it turns out, it's a bit runnier than bottles that have been left open absentmindedly for months at a time. 



This is the other side of it. Do you know what the glass is? I like the pattern I used for under the glass. It's ridiculously cheerful, busy and works in the scale quite well.

I need to figure out legs for it. I have more of both types of wee lumber that I used. And maybe, just maybe after tomorrow I'll be able to make some. We'll see. I have another tool project I'm working on. Sheila has been helping me out quite a bit - THANK YOU! - and if Sears decides to help me out, I'll have something tomorrow. I like the idea of having my own ridiculously small sawmill. 

So - anybody have ideas for legs? I'm all ears. I do not have the ability to turn things. (wish I did. Sooooooooooooooon?)



That's the table top glass. 

I like re-purposing things, especially for my dollhouse. I get a lot of odds and ends from work that are perfect for "something cool". I have a rather large collection of various slide plates - several dozen - and they are all waiting. I have plans for every single pane, so they will see use for quite some time. You can also see in that picture I have some plastic samples.. actually have a lot of plastic samples.. which will become a large part of the decor, perhaps. I may keep most of them for the next house, that I build from scratch, because it is going to be much more modern.

We shall see.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


It is looking great, love the doors. don't let the fun haters get you down.


----------



## Drewskie (Jun 27, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


I think it is pretty cool that you work with a CNC. I guess the miss conception is that getting your head around all the techy know how is much more difficult than picking up a hand tool. It really makes me sad when people engage in pissing matches when they don't know S.
Keep up the good work i enjoy checking out your latest thing your working on, I think your creativity is very inspiring.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Creatitivity is creativity…no matter what tools or medium you use. The important thing is having artistic abilities and the desire to use it.


----------



## FordMike (Nov 23, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Most of the tech haters are just jealous. Every person needs to decide what path to take and what feels right to them, personally I like technology to take the drudgery out of repetition and ther are other things that are not possible with out tech. I still chip obsidian arrowheads to hunt with, but use computers to design my next bowl, go figure. Keep up the good work and ignore the haters, you don't have time to stoop to their level. Sincerely FordMike


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Just do your own thing in whatever way makes you happy.

I agree with FordMike about finding a mix that works for you - try something different sometimes just because its different, or to learn a new tool or method. Wood is a pretty open medium and other than safe methods, or structural integrity, most of the rest boils down to matters of design and taste.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Some purists say if you use any power tool you are not a woodworker.. but hey I think that any tool that makes life easier is what it is all about… Holding a router, having it held or having it held and moved by computer all takes skills albeit different skills. I would like a CNC as well as all my other toys… ah I mean tools.. LOL
Have fun with what you have and what you do… and if you can… re-use, recycle and re-create.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


your house is coming along nicely , lis .
you will probably beat me at finishing them (LOL) !

those idiots would still be in caves ,
it they had refrigerators and TVs in them ,
artists have been using every media since time began ,
that's where all the progress comes from !

i do hope you get some work space soon ,
and can really get something done .


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


tyskkvinna,
Don't worry about those who are casting stones. They are only hurting themselves and will spend an inordinate amount of time fortifying their glass houses! We should all be here for the same purpose-Our Love of working the wood in the manner we feel best suits our needs. I use both power and hand tools, my ability to learn will not be impeeded by some pre-concieved notion there is only one way to do it, based on someone elses error of judgement. No man and no government has the right to choose for me the way I will work my mind and my wood! Keep on keeping on!

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Lis as far as using the latest tec. woodworkers and hobbyist has been those who hat
used it for ages before every body ells incl. the newest materials

so keep on knocking them down with new projects and let there comments fly over your head

I look forward to see this bedcamperproject progress ( as for one who had used the bed
for years I can´t see why anyone shuold judge you)

Dennis


----------



## Huckleberry (Nov 7, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


I absolutely love a topic like this. If our fore-fathers had this technology just think of what they could have done. There are so many pieces that are copied from them now and new technology makes that possible.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Lis, Just enjoy yourself there working (even in your bedroom). You are more lucky than me, sometimes I have to think of others like neighbors, dogs, kids, etc.. not to disturbed them … they don't uinderstand how a woodworker feels. If I have CNC, or any other machine, though not a priority, I will still use it for certain process. THERE ARE MACHINES LIMITATIONS AS WELL AS HUMAN LIMITATIONS … You cannot plane manually some wood that will TEAR OUT. On the other hand SANDING will TAKE MINUTES in a MACHINE while MEN will take it hours. ONE GOOD THING WITH MACHINE…. THEY DON'T EAT LIKE US.

Awaiting your finished project,


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


I love seeing this project come to life, Lis! Just keep your camera by your side and keep the pictures coming. You explain your processes very well and it is fascinating to see the doll house take shape. So much involved!

As for the hate mail people - I agree that they are probably jealous. Your creativity is what is important, no matter which way you want to display it. Your work is beautiful and innovative and I bet they couldn't accomplish HALF of what you do if someone had a gun to their head. If they were busy creating and accomplishing themselves, they wouldn't have time to criticize you. I have noticed in my life that the most accomplished people also seem to be the most supportive of others. The 'critics' are usually the ones who fall short themselves and spend their times being negative and picking about successful people around them. Maybe if they spent as much time worrying about themselves they wouldn't have the time to criticize others. It just brings their own pitiful egos up in their eyes to bring others down. We all see how wrong they are.


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Hey Lis, Very sorry to hear someone would send you (or anyone else) that type of message just because of the type of tool or project you choose.

Keep on your artistic journey…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Geez…some people have way too much time on their hands. Weather you use a CNC or a chisel in your creative process, you still are creating. I guess those people that emailed you…they must have forged the cast iron pieces that their hand planes are made from….and if they want to cut a piece of wood, they must bash it apart with a rock, because using a saw that somebody else made..in a factory no less…well, I couldn't call that woodworking. Well, that's it..I am throwing my Unisaw away, and from now on when I need a board cut i will bring it down to the river and ask a beaver to chew it to size for me..you cant get any more organic than that. 
It really amazes me that people have the time and energy to write you an email about something so ridiculously trivial and not even any of their business…I thought the Amish weren't allowed to use electricity or have computers.. I guess I should get started on my email to Marc Spangnolo, and Norm Abrahms saying they aren't really craftsmen because they use electricity…


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


My wife, Marge, sells and uses Knitting Machines and I use a CarveWright and a Legacy Ornamental Mill.
Both of us have been accused of "cheating" by using machines to produce our works of art.
We respond thusly, "Is it cheating to use a sewing machine? A car? A food processor? A microwave?" 
Most of the time the people making the accusation see the point.
When the automobile first appeared in public there were all manner of outraged accusations, some of them just plain silly.
Electric light devices have had their detractors, some even today.
There will always be detractors.
I wonder what things they're doing, whether with traditional ways or with modern ones?
Usually, those busy being productive have little time for finger pointing.

Don


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Hey Lis, 
If the hate letters aren't coming to you on paper and handwritten in pen and ink, then they are from hypocrites.
E-mail has replaced good old fashioned letter writing. Which just goes to show you some people selectively use technology and criticize others for their choices.

I think your work is cool will the CNC, it's a different form of woodworking. The machine doesn't just miraculously design and program itself, that is still the work of a creative woodworker !

Keep up the great work and creativity !!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Lis,

Been there, felt that.
You really really need to understand that it is their problem, and not yours.

Life is short, keep using any materials and any tools that take you where you want to go.

Steve


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Hey Lis, couldn't help but notice you used a handsaw on this project. I would respect your artistry a heck of a lot more if you would have used sharp bits of rock and broken tree limbs like the real artists did 10,000 years ago 

I think what some hand tool purists sometimes forget is that the assortment of saws, planes, chisels, etc. that have come to being are all a result of technological advances, and the artisans that purchased these tools probably felt the same amount of glee that someone today feels when purchasing a power tool. The hand tools were designed to reduce the frustration and time it takes to make a finished piece. I guess one thing I keep in mind when people tell me how things were done in "the good ole days" is that if the old days were so good, we probably wouldn't have the "the bad new days."

I personally believe the artistry lies in the design, the rest are techniques and skills that help take what is in our head and make it come to physical being. If one practices the technical skills and develops the artistic vision long enough, the two will eventually meet.

Sorry you received so much criticism from the angry mob. They got pissed when Bob Dylan went to the electric guitar also. So don't put too much stock in it.

David


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for the support, everybody! 

I mostly found it annoying because, as you can see, I do have hand tools and I do even use them from time to time. Apparently since I did not take photos of them, they didn't exist.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


photos ?

aren't you supposed to walk around barefoot ,
and collect firewood to make dinner for them ?
while they lay around and watch sports ,
and drink beer ?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------



## Jimthecarver (Jan 14, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


I follow your posts because im am intrested in the projects you make. Also I enjoy looking at your photo's.
I am also into photography but am not very good at it…. but hey I try.
Keep up the good work and Pfffffftttt to those who dont like it.
Jim


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Lis-

"*I embrace technology..*"-

I wonder how those folks, who diminish your talents, feel about the Shakers? They would surely be using CNC machines!

Ignore the jealous, petty little minds.

Lew


----------



## rowdy (Dec 22, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a few towns I have driven in to where there is a sign at the city limit that says something like "Home of 9,248 nice people and a few old soreheads", or something to that effect. So I guess we have several thousand nice people as LJs and the inevitable few old soreheads here as well. Ignore them. It is not worth spending any of your shop time even acknowledging their miserable existence.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Lis, this is a fascinating window on the tiny side of woodworking, very entertaining and informative.

Re the technology thing. I think we should embrace new technology as it enables use to do more of the incredible things our minds can dream up. New techniques also fuel our imaginaion. Win, win. Not using something new, because its new, is like working with one hand tied behind your back for the sake of it. Technophobes need to realise that humans have been making and improving on tools for countless generaions and the traditional tools they use would be new technology to their ancestors.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Lis, keep up the good work, and use all the technology you want. When are you gonna buy a laser?

DustBunny makes a VERY good point! Pen & ink.


----------



## daddymunster (Feb 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Lis…I wish I had a CNC machine.


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


I had to learn how to program an early model of CNC back in highschool. If you can program the CNC to do what you want, that's an art form in of itself!

Great attitude towards the naysayers btw. Keep up the great work!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


I hope none of LJ members are doing that to you.
Don't worry about it I had a couple members here trying to run me down after a while the stoped.
One of them just posted on your thread a few hours ago, so don't worry about those two face people.
Keep working and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Last week I tried to explain how CNC is just a tool.

Funny how people who've never used one thing a few clicks of a mouse and pushing a button make you think you're a woodworker.

The reality is that if you don't know anything about woodworking, then using a CNC isn't much different than cutting hand cut dovetails. Both take experience and practice.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


It's really great to be reminded of how awesome everybody here is. 

Rance - I actually have a lot of lasers, haha. I assume you mean laser engraver/cutter. Definitely on "my list", though I think we actually have everything required to do a DIY build. May be a Geek project sometime "soon". I think it would be pretty cool. There's a lot of things I want to do, but I find myself limited by the cutter. I think I'm often too focused on working tiny and intricate.

Though I do work big sometimes too 

__
https://flic.kr/p/4354966720


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I didn't read all the responses. Make square or tapered legs if you can't turn. On the hate mail, use the block button if it is through the site. Some people need extraction real bad!


----------



## fineamerican (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Hey look, handtools...*
> 
> Amusing tiny back-story: I have received more than one piece of "hate mail" from persons who feel I do not do "real" woodworking because I do most of my work on CNC. Now, I don't particularly care if anybody wants to call what I do "woodworking" or not - this is a fight I've fought for too many years, in many genres. (I embrace technology. A lot of artists feel this is killing art as a whole and as such, I should never be deemed an artist. Whatever.)
> 
> ...


Im a little late on this post, but if I could offer up one thing. Ive learned that hand tools used along with power tools is a very effective way of woodworking. Ive worked in cabinet shop where the cnc guy didnt know what a marking gauge was, or could he read a square. He could assemble the cabinets he cut out and that was his job. He didnt really give a S about hand tools, and thats ok. For me, I grew up on power tools, and have used them since I started on this crazy journey at age 18, some 16 years ago. In the last few years Ive developed an affair with hand tools, and Im becoming a junkie on them. Its all about what you want, do it your way, and have fun. If you can use a cnc, and you enjoy it then mission accomplished. Some people cant see that far I guess. James Krenov, said it best in a cabinet makers notebook. this isnt a offical qoute  One day you may say to the machine, "Machine you and I have come this far, but Im moving on without you, goodbye machine." That works for some, and not for others. JUST HAVE LOADS OF FUN. I like your project too BTW.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Glue!!*



This was a fun part of the project.. gluing the skeleton together. I think you all can appreciate this - it has to be glued entirely together, in structure, while the glue is still wet. If I did the left and right walls and had them out of square, the front might not fit. I actually kind of hate this setup - I've done other houses where you can slowly build your way up.

Also, this mdf is not the sturdiest stuff in the world… I thought about busting out my bessie clamps but decided this may be too much force. So, blue tape it is! 



And the front! yay! I kept it laying like this overnight to let gravity help things along properly.



I checked it out this morning. Was happy to see that it looks pretty sturdy, and square. Woot. I also placed the little divider walls in this morning and was happy to see everything looks "right".

I'm also happy to see that it looks like I didn't get any major dripping from the titebond. It was a little runny, again.. and got kind of goopy.

Later today I will take the blue tape off. I had a couple of spots where the tape ended up going directly over some exposed glue, but I think it was all on the bottom.

so that's that. It's a little weird that it goes so quickly from a pile of wood pieces to a shape of a house, although I did do a lot of work before assembly.

The floors have this stupid, ugly "hardwood floor".... it's a paper veneer with lines milled in it. Disgusting. The grain is even supposed to be some kind of maple I think, but it's "real size", lol.

I did not apply anything to the ceiling side of the floor. I am thinking of doing some kind of copper/tin ceiling. Other ideas of some applied ceilings (rather than painting, popcorn, etc) would be great.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're doing good and you have more patience than I have.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lis, I'd just go for a plain old matt white emulsion paint for the ceilings. Goes with so many things. Good to see the walls up, progress, yah!


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it's progressing nicely. Is the house to scale? I thought most of them were, but i haven't built to many doll houses….. cause i'm a guy. I did have Castle Greyskull as a kid, which is similar to a doll house, but Skelator was always trying to get in, lucky He-man and Battlecat were around to stop him. Don't even get me started on Beastman, he was such a knucklehead…....


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*very nice , lis *,

good to see the progress as it happens ,
and what you are doing as you wait ,
for your shop and tools to come on-line .

wait till you get to build one in real ,
working inside , and walking around in it , 
is such a great feeling !


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scotty- yep, it is 1:12 scale. so one foot IRL = 1 inch in the dollhouse.

Thanks all!


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, how many sq-ft is it, haha j/k. My niece has one very similar to this but she hasn't been a very good tenant and it needs to be "remodeled/repaired". She won't be getting her deposit back,haha. Yours looks very nice.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great! I can only think that if I were doing it I would probably wake up in the morning with one or more of my cats sleeping in it with the walls caved in! They love 'projects' and think I make everything for them!

I can imagine that squaring it up was a major milestone! The rest should be easy! (right?) I like the idea of copper or tin ceilings. That would be cool-o-licious! I am loving this project and seeing your progress. Thanks for the great pictures and letting us see it come to life with you!

Sheila


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with scrollgirl. I would try to find some stamped tin for the ceilings. I think that would be pretty cool.


----------



## woodspark (May 8, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours is just so much quicker than mine…I'm trying to put together the real thing! Looks like fun!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is now becoming interesting. I can imagine how a real house is built as David and Div said. Having experienced in making the house even such scaled ones shows a lot of patience and skills. Most of all, 
YOU'VE REACHED YOUR TARGET.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lis, by the way loving the elephant in the background of the last shot.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lis were you thinking just a flat plan peice of copper or maybe you could put a hammered finished to the copper

Andy


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to see it in construction mode Lis, I look forward to seeing it all decked out with furnishings.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about real wood veneer floors? Maybe have to cut it into strips and rework to make 'planks'. I am trying to picture what the 1:12 grain pattern would be like. I have some really tight grain quatersawn maple veneer that would probably pass the scale test.

Steve


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veneer is exactly what I plan to do.  I was kind of hoping to cut the veneer myself but it appears my scrollsaw is not up to the task and I can't afford a small bandsaw right now, so I guess it's going to wait a while.

Thanks Martyn! My grandfather made that for my mother when she was a baby. It's one of my favourite things.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lis ,

can't you clamp the veneer down 1 by 1 ,
and cut it with a razor knife ?


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lis whatever comes naturally to you *that works*, go for it.Alistair ps have fun heres a dolls house I made a few years ago hope you like it


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


David - I don't have veneer, but I have lots of turning blanks that could be veneer. 

Alistair - wow, that's pretty! Is that a front-opening house? I prefer that style, rather than the open-back, but they're hard to find over here.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the stain on the doors and stairs….you might try Deft spray lacquer in satin or gloss (dries quick too) as a finish, but test it on some scrap to see how it looks. When I assembled one, I used some different types of glue from Hobby Lobby… regular Sticky Tack and one that had a higher grab. They really helped me because they were thick enough to not run and really setup pretty quick. Yours is looking great!


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lis,
How about making some wooden squares with holes in them to clmp the corners square while the glue sets?
I make large ones when I'm assembling caseworks for furniture. They amke sure the works hold still and square while the glue sets.
They also make it possible to go slowly, one level at a time instead of trying to get the whole thing together at once.
You might be able to buy a Shark Pullsaw. Not too expensive, but they can help you cut straight, clean lines in almost anything.
They're an off-shoot from Japanese pullsaws.

regards,
Don


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re: the elephant. This gives me hope that some of my projects might live on, after me.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have an 'elephant' lurking in your past life, Martyn? 

Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well theres not one in the room right now, if thats what you mean, Sheila.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know!  You're funny!


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are really jumping to the blue ones.. thats why there is always blue color everywhere… find what I mean….. Tomorrow when I wake up …. everything is blue…. what a day…


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kind of want to make a 1:12 version of the elephant for my dollhouse…..


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You HAVE to, Lis! You can send me the drawing and I could cut the pieces for you if you don't have the right saw to do so. That would be great!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be so awesome!! Because it is above my skill level. I will have to get drawing


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Glue!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just draw up a sketch the size you need and email it to me and I will be happy to do it. It will be fun to help!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Let the sawing begin*

A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.

I had a scrollsaw. It was very old - not sure how old, but the Craftsman manual I found on the internet was pretty impressive in its old-ness. I figured out how to swap the blade, and found a blade (which I could only get at Sears and they had one choice in the store.). I was pretty excited to try it out and then…... nothing. It basically burned its way through 1mm of maple in 30 seconds.

So a little creativity later, I went shopping and got this.



I don't have the space for more than this, or actually the money, but this I have now. It seemed to be pretty decent according to The Internet, especially since most of what I'm doing is pretty tiny.

I need to figure out how to adjust it just right. The reviews indicated that it will vibrate, but still cut solidly. It … er…. warbles… ? I guess. Drifts? I'm getting really good at making little trapezoids? I feel like I can't make it any tighter, but it also feels like it needs to be tighter. I did get it "pretty good" but it is still a little… eh…..



The nickle is there for scale.

Is this sort of … texture…. common? The only other bandsaw I've ever used was a horizontal metal bandsaw. So I'm really new to this game. Do I need a different blade? If so - which one? (I have the 9" Ryobi from Home Depot.)

I like these little bits I cut off, though, even with the wave to them.



I was inspired by the blog post earlier today by Gary. I am going to turn these into little paintings.

The dangerous thing about doing this work is it becomes VERY easy to have a LOT of scrap piles. The nice part is I can use all of them.  Though actually, I'm pretty diligent about throwing out the non-usable pieces.

If I can manage to get this thing worked steady tomorrow I'm going to resaw like crazy.


----------



## Briggsy (May 2, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


If you can find a decent blade you'll be amazed at how much more useable your little saw will be. I had a little 9" delta and it was horrible out of the box, but when I put blade that I bought from WoodCraft in it, it was like night and day! I've tried blades over and again from lowesdepot type places and always got crappy results.
Good Luck!


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


I have one of those exact saws .Unfortunatley It's the worst saw I've ever had as in you're case I bought what I could afford All i've been able to find for blades are either 1/8 or 1/4 Untill the other day I saw one that size that was 1/2 " But now I not sure I remember where that was .Wish I could be of more help…....Schloemoe


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the new saw! I'm not familiar with that model but band saws have to be setup just right to operate properly. A quality blade is crucial too. Check out Timberwolf blades at http://www.suffolkmachinery.com/
The book probably goes though it put pay attention to the blade tension, upper and lower guide alignment, blade drift, and tracking. Enjoy the saw. You can do a lot of cool things with a band saw.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


I had one of those little band saws I got cheap at a yard sale. I used it a little, no, I tried to use it a little, then there it in the garbage so no one else would have to deal with it. IMO, I'd spend a few more dollars and move up a knoch. Good luck, looks like there is no such thing as unusable scrap working on that project )


----------



## fineamerican (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


One safety issue with cutting small pieces on any saw. If you have any spring clamps, not sure what they call them in your neck of the woods, but those are great for holding small parts while cutting. Band saws, scrolls saws are fairly safe since there isnt the wood binding worry, and a blade spinning towards you, but if you hit a soft spot in the wood, the blade is cheap and dull your finger(s) could slip into the blade. So sharp tools are the safest tools, and spring clamps are good too.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


hello Lis I don´t know the maschine and how much you can adjust
but woodwhispere has made a how to vidio clip of it
and take a look at this blog there is some realy good info

http://lumberjocks.com/stefang/blog/16611

and then you have to mount that Bs on a solid table so it can´t moove

congrat´s and good luck with the maschine Lis

Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Lis, Just be careful on that machine…. For such a small job,, the backsaw, hacksaw, coping saw is much better to use. It is only the way how the saw was sharpened… rip saw, crosscut, and japanese … also how many teeth per inch it has… and kerf. USE A VISE and BOTH HANDS. I am doing most of my cut with handsaw. Again… Just be careful.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


I am sorry that your scroll saw is so antiquated. It really makes it hard when you don't have the right blades for it. I wish we lived closer! 

It is great to see your little tiles though. I agree - the texture is incredible and they will be a nice addition to the final project.

Your band saw is nice. It looks like it will do a fine job for you. I like the idea of using clamps to hold your work. I do get a bit scared when using the band saw. I always give it the respect it deserves.

Great post! Thanks for keeping us informed. Sheila


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Lis, not bad for an 'impulse buy' should last you quite a wile.

In my experience the right blade (ie a good quality one), and setup are the secrets' here. Dennis is right also, mount it solidly to cut down vibration.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


lis ,
when cutting small pieces ,
i mount a smooth board on the table of the saw ,
(clamp , double tape , or slide in with stops ) ,
come straight in front to back ,
that way you don't lose those tiny pieces in the hole ,
just widen slightly up to the cut line ,
it fills up with sawdust , and is hard to get back off .
it's all in the quality of the blade ,
those tin blades are almost worthless .
this is all i can find , i hope it helps
they start at 5' , 1/4" longer than yours ,
shouldn't be a problem .
g'luck !
http://www.bibbtool.com/bandsaw_blades.php?gclid=CPfozNP34KICFRAeDQodA0i6aQ


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


If I get a new blade for it, what size should I get? It looks like Woodcraft has them in 1/8, 1/4 and 1/2.

It wasn't really an impulse buy, but this was the last push over the edge.

I was using my coping saw - which I'm fairly adept with - and was just getting frustrated.

David - I was thinking of making something like that, as one of my first test pieces, flew down inside!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


I would love to see if you make something like David was talking about - or pictures from David (hint, hint!) I was thinking the same thing: that the small pieces would get lost. Please keep us posted on what you do.

Sheila


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


for tighter curves ,
1/8" or 3/16" .
the wider the blade ,
the bugger the radius .
here it is ,
this one is clamped to the table ,
it could have stops under it ,
at the edges , 
so you just slide it in ,
remember to make the slot slightly wider ,
so you can get it of later ,
(you can run a flat screwdriver backwards to clean it out 
as it likes to fill with sawdust ,
and pulling it back off ,
can make the blade come forward off the wheels


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Hi Liz. That saw will work great for cutting minitures. As with any saw, set it up according to the cut you are doing. I would suggest keeping the guide rollers as close to the height of work as possible. This will prevent your blade from twisting.
I am not sure what you have for tools, I would also suggest a small table top belt-disc sander. These are also great for shaping tiny items. I use my (8 inch disc- 4" belt) many times when I am doing tiny work. It cleans up any rough cut edges and smooths out saw marks when you cut a piece of material thinner.
Enjoy building your miniture homes. 
Take your time,be careful , AND most of all *HAVE FUN.*


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


That makes a lot of sense! I think I can even manage making it. 

95% of what I intend to do with this saw for the foreseeable future is cut straight lines. I want to make lumber that is to scale. Pretty small - about 1/8" thick, so that I can sand it down to 1/16".

Canadianchips- I have what sounds like the same sander you do. It's an AMAZING tool, I love it and use it often!  I've even got it set up with a little jig to make it easier to push tiny pieces up against the belt and not loose any skin, or have the piece fly across the room. (er. been there.)

I tried my hand at making a little fence for it last night, but the piece would get kind of stuck between it and the blade at the end of the cut. This resulted in the piece also being thicker at the end of the cut, since it was effectively pushing the blade away. Any ideas what I did wrong?

I don't NEED a fence, but I need a way to consistently produce the same thickness of end material out of varying widths of start material. If there's a different way to do it I'm all, er, ears, as they say. (this comment is only funny to those of you who know I'm deaf.)


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Nice David…
and here's mine,



idea stolen from David and Larry.
No clamp, it is framed to the table top and square to the blade. Unscrew back piece and swing up to slide top off table.

Lisa


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


well done* lisa* ,

*lis* ,
the problem with the bandsaw for straight cut's ,
is that the blade sometimes 'drifts' ,
( like those knives that are sharp on one side only ) .
vagaritys ( i just wanted to use that word in a sentence ) .LOL
in the blade sharper on one either side make it favor the sharper side ,
and cut in that direction .
the way to use this to your advantage ,
is to mark a line parallel to the edge ,
the width you want your piece ,
and freehand to about the middle and stop the saw ,
leaving the piece as it was cut , and the angle it favored ,
and place a fence and clamp next to it . 
.
.
this is the test piece being cut ,
notice it is going a few deg. out off 90 .
it may 'drift' however much it needs ,
to right or left . no problem .








.
.
here we added a fence to it , and clamped .








.
.
and the finished pieces , the slower you go , the smoother the cut 
as the work is missing the kerf after the cut , 
you have a tendency to 'squeeze' the back to the fence ,
making the front move away from the fence some , bad cut !
i keep my finger or a small shim wedge to hold it open ,
so that doesn't happen . and a push piece to keep your fingers safe .








.
.
and some wider pieces on the same set-up ,
this is the basis of 'book-matched' ,
just flip every other one as it comes out .
you want to have the working piece flat and true ,
so the 'new' edges come together well .








a fence that can be adjusted to do this is not a bad idea ,
maybe you can make one to go along with your 'zero clearance' table .
an arm like a miter gauge might work well ?
why the bandsaw folks don't have one as standard equipment ,
i have never been able to figure out ,
maybe they never use the tool ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


Would a scroll saw b e better for this small scale cutting??


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


David,
Would you mind sharing what a can of "dull " is ?
I see it in the background of your pictures.

Lisa


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


*lisa *,

sharp & dull ,
pencil holders .

soup cans placed together ,
around the shop ,
set around ,
or screwed to something .

and of course ,
a boston electric pencil sharpener .


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


ha! that's clever. a good idea, too-I only use carpenter's pencils, I like holding them better than the small round ones… I just sharpen them on my sander, lol.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Let the sawing begin*
> 
> A big part of what I want to do in this house is build as much as possible by myself. Because of the size of what I am doing, I need very small lumber. You can buy wood the right size but it gets silly expensive for what you're getting and…. I have a lot of scrap wood.
> 
> ...


I can't get a pencil dull, the lead breaks off too fast!!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*In which I resaw every piece of scrap I have...*

I found out this morning that my local Ace Hardware sells Olson band saw blades. Since I've heard extremely good things about Olson scroll saw blades, I figured it'd be worth my $10 to give it a shot. In the store, I saw they had a 1/8" and a 1/4". The larger is a "6 hook" and the smaller is a "14 hook". I bought both, "just in case", and I installed the 1/8" blade.

OH! MY! !!! !! !! !!!!!!!!!!!



So THIS is what a band saw should do!!



I figured out how to get the guard working, which also had a VERY big difference! And as you can see in the picture, I have my little DIY fence working.



The wood-art photo of the day. Y'all seem to like them.



My hand is in this one for scale. The pieces are very straight, on whatever side I cut them. they weren't all square to begin with, and in many cases I re-sawed several edges. Some are still a bit wobbly, but I determined in certain cases it would be easier to sand them flat. This was mostly due to my non-desire to re-adjust the fence constantly.



The purpleheart was a







@#! to re-saw full size (turning blank, so around 5/8 I think) but once I got it thinner, it zoomed along like it was made just for purepleheart.



Lots of lumber! I started with less than 10 pieces of wood. The long thick pieces in the back are, "in-scale" 10/4 and very long. I also have several pieces with tiny little live edges. I think they'll be very pretty! When I come up with a use for them.

Most of my scrap wood is not suitable for being used - the grain is going the wrong way to be very useful. But I'm getting what I can. I also have some lumber coming my way in the post which I am looking forward to.. I want to be ready for it!

With the setup I presently have, I can very comfortably make pieces that are 1/16" thick. I've been using a push-stick, which is working very well. I cut a little groove in the tip so that it kisses the end and then I gently press on the side of the piece that has already been cut. It feels very safe (as safe as a person can reasonably be next to a saw) and the pieces slide out all the way post-cut. so they are square. (on the cut side anyway) I did several pieces where I was just squaring them/removing the rough surface and I was cutting less than 1/64" off without any problems at all. I even made some redwood that is the 1:12 equivalent of a 1×2!  Very tiny. (1/16×1/8) So any of the "big pieces" I have here, can be resawn later to whatever size I need.

I am so stoked you have no idea. Now I need to MAKE FURNITURE!! Or, you know, finish building the house. Ha ha ha ha.

My plan for this evening is to make the base for that table I started a few days ago. Not sure exactly what I'm doing to do, but I have enough wood to do it! 

I am extremely happy with my purchase. I do indeed feel that I found the perfect saw for what I need to do. Working this small, I would be a little uncomfortable with a bigger saw. I'm going to eventually get one for the Real Shop, but this beat (her name is Ethel) , she is meant for my Tiny World.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In which I resaw every piece of scrap I have...*
> 
> I found out this morning that my local Ace Hardware sells Olson band saw blades. Since I've heard extremely good things about Olson scroll saw blades, I figured it'd be worth my $10 to give it a shot. In the store, I saw they had a 1/8" and a 1/4". The larger is a "6 hook" and the smaller is a "14 hook". I bought both, "just in case", and I installed the 1/8" blade.
> 
> ...


Beautiful job, Lis! I think you did an outstanding job using what you have for the job. I have learned to be innovative too when necessary. Seeing how you made it work is very inspirational. I am so happy you had such a successful day!  Keep 'a goin' girl!

Sheila


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In which I resaw every piece of scrap I have...*
> 
> I found out this morning that my local Ace Hardware sells Olson band saw blades. Since I've heard extremely good things about Olson scroll saw blades, I figured it'd be worth my $10 to give it a shot. In the store, I saw they had a 1/8" and a 1/4". The larger is a "6 hook" and the smaller is a "14 hook". I bought both, "just in case", and I installed the 1/8" blade.
> 
> ...


good news !
olson is good .

but just to be picky ,
are you

4'2" 
or 
6'9" 
tall ?
(the scale you know , LOL) .


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In which I resaw every piece of scrap I have...*
> 
> I found out this morning that my local Ace Hardware sells Olson band saw blades. Since I've heard extremely good things about Olson scroll saw blades, I figured it'd be worth my $10 to give it a shot. In the store, I saw they had a 1/8" and a 1/4". The larger is a "6 hook" and the smaller is a "14 hook". I bought both, "just in case", and I installed the 1/8" blade.
> 
> ...


It's all in the blade when it comes to a band saw….makes a huge difference no matter how much the saw cost!

You really getting my modeling jones going…the thought of being able to mill my own timber frame lumber, and build a timber frame model house….


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In which I resaw every piece of scrap I have...*
> 
> I found out this morning that my local Ace Hardware sells Olson band saw blades. Since I've heard extremely good things about Olson scroll saw blades, I figured it'd be worth my $10 to give it a shot. In the store, I saw they had a 1/8" and a 1/4". The larger is a "6 hook" and the smaller is a "14 hook". I bought both, "just in case", and I installed the 1/8" blade.
> 
> ...


My Oh My
I think we have us a new Lumber yard in SW Michigan
and it seems they have some pretty deesent construction wood 
and the service is exelent I hear

Dennis


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In which I resaw every piece of scrap I have...*
> 
> I found out this morning that my local Ace Hardware sells Olson band saw blades. Since I've heard extremely good things about Olson scroll saw blades, I figured it'd be worth my $10 to give it a shot. In the store, I saw they had a 1/8" and a 1/4". The larger is a "6 hook" and the smaller is a "14 hook". I bought both, "just in case", and I installed the 1/8" blade.
> 
> ...


Ace Hardware !!
I never would have thought to look there, great find !!
The more teeth per inch the finer your cuts will be.
Less teeth would be for rough cutting/resawing, and will give you the Ruffles have ridges effect…LOL
Your on your way now : )

Lisa


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In which I resaw every piece of scrap I have...*
> 
> I found out this morning that my local Ace Hardware sells Olson band saw blades. Since I've heard extremely good things about Olson scroll saw blades, I figured it'd be worth my $10 to give it a shot. In the store, I saw they had a 1/8" and a 1/4". The larger is a "6 hook" and the smaller is a "14 hook". I bought both, "just in case", and I installed the 1/8" blade.
> 
> ...


"See , its all about having fun." If I were your neighbor I would be keeping an eye on any wooden things I have laying around. They might be half the size they used to be. She has a bandsaw and is looking for wood to cut ! lol
Good to hear "Ethel" is working out for you.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In which I resaw every piece of scrap I have...*
> 
> I found out this morning that my local Ace Hardware sells Olson band saw blades. Since I've heard extremely good things about Olson scroll saw blades, I figured it'd be worth my $10 to give it a shot. In the store, I saw they had a 1/8" and a 1/4". The larger is a "6 hook" and the smaller is a "14 hook". I bought both, "just in case", and I installed the 1/8" blade.
> 
> ...


LOL David - I am 5'10" 

Other David - my original idea was to build a 1:12 house using as many traditional methods as possible. Now that I can easy rip little lumber, I will be able to actually do it. That is what I will be doing, after I finish the current house. I'm kind of fanatical about being "true" and that really appeals to me.

Lisa - I would not have thought to check there either, I admit. Google came to my rescue, when I did a search for that size blade. Even the guy who worked the service counter at Ace was surprised they carried them, haha, but turns out they're a very common item there. Now I know. Woodcraft didn't have any that short. (59 1/2")


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In which I resaw every piece of scrap I have...*
> 
> I found out this morning that my local Ace Hardware sells Olson band saw blades. Since I've heard extremely good things about Olson scroll saw blades, I figured it'd be worth my $10 to give it a shot. In the store, I saw they had a 1/8" and a 1/4". The larger is a "6 hook" and the smaller is a "14 hook". I bought both, "just in case", and I installed the 1/8" blade.
> 
> ...


Looks like you got a good blade. Cant wait to see the build that you are doing..


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In which I resaw every piece of scrap I have...*
> 
> I found out this morning that my local Ace Hardware sells Olson band saw blades. Since I've heard extremely good things about Olson scroll saw blades, I figured it'd be worth my $10 to give it a shot. In the store, I saw they had a 1/8" and a 1/4". The larger is a "6 hook" and the smaller is a "14 hook". I bought both, "just in case", and I installed the 1/8" blade.
> 
> ...


Congrats with your success Lisa. I'm glad to see that you are now enjoying your new bandsaw. yooking at the dimensions you are sawing makes me think of pen turning blanks. You can buy them in small packages already cut into those approx. sizes. The advantage is that they are very inexpensive you can get them with burls and other exotic species. Great for those special touches in your doll houses, like paneling, fireplace surrounds, doors, cabinets, etc. But don't forget the dust can be a bit toxic on some of that stuff, so protection is important when cutting and sanding.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *In which I resaw every piece of scrap I have...*
> 
> I found out this morning that my local Ace Hardware sells Olson band saw blades. Since I've heard extremely good things about Olson scroll saw blades, I figured it'd be worth my $10 to give it a shot. In the store, I saw they had a 1/8" and a 1/4". The larger is a "6 hook" and the smaller is a "14 hook". I bought both, "just in case", and I installed the 1/8" blade.
> 
> ...


Lis, this is brilliant. By the time you're finished my Little Bess box will look like a steamer trunk. Very interested to see what you get up to making furniture.

The pen blanks idea seems good for exotic woods, I'm sure you'll make something a lot more interesting than just another pen with them.

I used to be ambivalent about my bandsaw but like you, since I learned to use it properly its an indispenable tool.

I have an air compressor, I call him Edward, Edward the Compressor (pun on one of the old kings of England who was called Edward the Confessor)


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Stairs! Walls! Doors!*

I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.



But I figured it out. I glued the spindles to the railing and the railing to the posts, the posts to the floor. I did not glue the spindles to the stairs - it is unnecessary in this application and the glue too delicate to look good without getting goopy.

In the background you can clearly see another house I built.. this is its new neighbour.  I am building a significantly smaller house this time.



And I glued the two interior walls in. Checked them repeatedly for square and then just left them alone. No really handy way to tape them/clamp them but they were pretty snug in there, because I did everything right when I set up the walls on the outside! 



Starting to look like a house! Amazing what a difference a few walls can make. I was worried it might seem a bit crowded on the second storey, but it feels very comfortable. I'm happy I split the walls up like this.



Last step for the night - gluing in the doors. One of the doors lost a pin in it before I stained it, so I had to re-make the pin before gluing the door frame in. Rummaged around a little bit and found a piece of copper wire just the right size, cut a bit to fit and stuck it through the frame and door. It is "floating" - I didn't glue the wire in anywhere and the frames are only glued in on the top three sides.



Took some of the tape off this morning to just see what it was looking like. Really looks like something now! 

The bathtub, btw, is just sitting in there for scale - I wanted to make sure a bathtub could comfortably bit.

I am not sure what the next step will be….... I need to put wallpaper on the attic walls. And then I need to assemble all of the windows. The interior frames will be stained, the exterior will be painted. And I need to put "glass" in the tiny windows above the front door. (The front door is just sitting there, it is not glued in yet)

Need to make a kitchen layout design…. it is going against the green wall downstairs. Not quite sure about it yet, but I think it will involve a mix of dark wood and light wood.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


Hopefully the stair railings don't understand German so they didn't know you were swearing at them! They probably weren't offended at all!

It's really coming together nicely. It is quite satisfying taking the necessary time and steps to do things right in the beginning. The ripple effect of how things go together later is somewhat of a delayed sense of satisfaction for putting in the extra effort. In the long run, you probably saved loads of time and aggravation.

The windows sound fun. It will really look great with them all in. I can't wait. Thanks for the great documentation.

On a side bar - I love your serger sewing machine. I have one just like it. Somehow it doesn't surprise me that you sew too! 

Have a great Sunday! Sheila


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


hope you get a BIG shop soon ,
it looks like you are making a whole town ?

now it really looks like progress ,
can you make some 'people' on the cnc ?
or is that to complicated ?


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


The funny thing about the serger is that it is almost the right scale to be part of the house! I got really confused for a minute - I had to make sure I knew where the table stopped. Nice work on the house! Where do you find tiny drawer guides for the cabinets? Do tiny dishes go in the cabinets?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


I love my serger! 

Strangely enough I do not like to put people in my houses…..



Steve - this is a picture inside of the Big House. You can see the dining room has all of the utensils, glasses, plates, etc!  My craftsman skills have gotten a LOT better since I made that, so hopefully this one will be a lot better looking… but you get the idea.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


Oh my - that is impressive!


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


Great work, you must have lots of patience. Keep posting I like it a lot.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


now you are moving
looking good sofare

thank´s Lis

Dennis


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


Jeesy Peezy. That is so cool. What a creative mind you have.

Thanks for the inspiration,
Steve


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


Really looks great. I couldn't do that type of work. What do you do with these houses? Do they get sold, put on display, given away,???


----------



## heavyelectrician (May 9, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


Do you make the furniture from scratch? I had no idea utensils could be made so small and i thought my inlaws cake forks were small. Absolutely amazing project.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


Interesting work Lis. Very nice job too. I can imagine that it is just like building a full size house but just smaller. You still have to put the window casing, baseboard, crown molding in just the same. Did you also make the table & chairs?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


This looks so good Lis maybe it will inspire me to make a miniature workshop. Wait! I already have one!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


I did not make the furniture in the picture… that was before I got interested in making it myself.. or rather before I realised I COULD. I did make the table setting stuff though. I got one sample of each and then did the rest. Glass is another hobby of mine, and it's pretty easy to do tiny.

I have given some of them away, donated to libraries to put on display. I've never sold one but I've had a lot of people tell me I should. My local Woodcraft wants me to bring in photos when I finish this latest one, with contact information because they think some of their customers would be interested in my tiny skills.

Unsurprisingly I really want to make one that has a little workshop in it… not this one though, not enough space!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


This is great progress, Lis. I wouldn't worry about swearing over the stairs, adds a touch of realism, builders do it all the time. Well I do anyway.

Your dining room is beautiful. Will there be some of your own (made) furniture in the new house?


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


Lis, it is looking good, and thanks for posting the previous house, it is impressive. Looking forward to what you create for this one.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


Martyn, my goal is to make as much of the furniture as I reasonably can. That is actually what sparked this whole ordeal… My desire to make little furniture and my lack of house to put it in!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


If you make a tiny worksop, you will have to make tiny sawdust (is that possible??)


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


Lis,

You are doing a fantastic job on that model!

How did you do that outside siding? Just painted on or routed somehow? Really cool!

I think you could get into Model making for architects displaying prospective homes, buildings, remodels, etc.

You're doing GREAT work… don't waste it…

Thank you for posting your work.


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Stairs! Walls! Doors!*
> 
> I did not take photos of the assembly process for the stair railing because… it was driving me crazy. It basically involved lots of fussing with tiny pieces wood at an angle while I swore a lot in German at the stairs.
> 
> ...


Very nice progress, I am a lot more interested in this than I thought I would be. I never knew how much time and effort went into making a Dollhouse. How much time do you have into this so far?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Woah!*



I started by assembling the window frames. I used little rubber bands, which works very well in this application. Thankfully I did not cut the mitres, so they actually fit. 

I let those dry for a day, or so.



So I worked on the wallpaper for the top… If you notice the lines, I had intended for the centre room to be a tiny bit bigger. and then I noticed that the margin for the paper was sooo close. So I just made the centre room 12" wide. That works.



Painted the outside pieces yellow!



Inside pieces became the same jacobean stain that the doors and stairs received.

While that dried I worked on assembling the roof. I cut off the excess paper and then got out the glue and tape. this was a bit of a pain.





The back part is actually made up of three pieces. I tape the long piece to the front, and gravity is holding it to the roof. I then lined up the short two pieces and just taped it all together. Not a lot of pressure was needed here - gravity works.

I then set forth and glued the windows in place. I did the outside frames, and then set the piece of "glass" (acrylic) on the inside.. and then the inside frame. The glass is not actually glued to anything, it floats.





Big difference eh!!

I have not really decided what to do about the front top piece…. I could paint it… but I'm not sure if I want it white. I am kind of thinking I don't. We'll see, I guess. I better make up my mind soon.  I did not put the windows in that piece because I forgot to square it up and did not notice this until I tried to put it in. haha. It's fine, I can do that in-situ with no problem.



Starting to look like a room eh?  We're getting there. I hate that floor so much. It looks ok in the photos but in person I find it really obvious that it's paper.



The stair-room on the second storey. I did not think this through when I made my wallpaper choices - ha ha. I have to put moulding up, in between those tiny tiny stairs. I can fit my hand in the space - I had to pull some tape off.



The upstairs. I had a wee problem with the stairs on this floor, but we'll cover that in another story… hahah….

I am going to make some wood trim, to cover all of the edges on the back. I am also going to cover the bare mdf on the little walls in the attic, they will match whatever trim I end up putting in there. I need to do some tricky tricky trim in here, mostly around the window.

And then, because sometimes building tiny houses is totally backwards, I began making the foundation.



So I will be attaching that "soon". I am going to paint it before it goes in - I'd like to make it look like a real-ish foundation. Have not decided if it will be "concrete" or "brick".

I am pleased. It feels like a house now. Just wait until I do the porch!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lis,

Been following your progress and the doll house is really COOL!

But, I have to tell you, I really love your weathered outdoor decking.

Lew


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's all in the details .

coming together very nicely ,
you have a good eye .

bricks work for me ,
more in character for that era ,
for the 'better' homes .


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it deffently change the look when the windows arived ….congrat´s

and for your big working hands…...LOL…..take a look at some sites
about building a ship in a bottle …..then talk about small workplace….LOL
serius take a look and see the solution on there tools
and you can maybee use some dentisttools and then there is elektronic tweezers 
(they are longer than normal)
you can also change some old screwdrives and open-ended spanners to sude your purpose

or simply use some of your fancy timber from your local lumber yard

Dennis


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything looks great Lis and has come together very nicely. The doors and windows add a lot of authenticity to the look. As for the roof here is one idea of how to make wooden cedar-like shingles which I believe might work well on this house style.

1. Resaw a darkish piece on your bandsaw, about 1mm in thickness. The piece should be the width you want the length of your shingles to be. You can also use lighter wood and stain it gray for example.

2. You should have striations from the bandsaw after sawing. Now cut the piece up into lengths that will be the width of each shingle. Now you have a whole bunch of shingles. The striations make it look like real cedar shingles.

3. Shingles can't just lay flat on the roof. They have to be slightly raised at the bottom end for the top end of the shingle under it to fit in under. This requires long 'stringers' (for a better word) which are glued parallel with the front/back of the house across the entire roof and spaced so that a shingle will contact the roof top on the top end and leave enough space for the the shingle below it to be inserted under it's front end.

4. Lay the shingles so that the one on the rests on the seam between the two at the bottom.

Clear as mud? I so I will try to photograph a sketch if you need it or want it. Just let me know. my email server is down for the next few days so I'm not getting any email notifications for the time being, so I will just I check back on your blog tomorrow to see if you are interested.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really looks like it is going to plan. Great work.


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like its coming together nice for you. Do your fingers get cramped working on all the tiny details?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work, glad you posted I never saw how those cute doll houses were made.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so exciting seeing it come to life! I find myself smiling as I am reading the blog and looking at all the details and care you are putting into making this so beautiful! The windows are amazing! They make such a difference in making it look like a 'home'. I am so glad you remember to take so many pictures of the steps along the way (I have a tendency when I get thick into a project to forget!)

Keep up the great work. I may have missed it somewhere, but are you going to leave the floor as is in the attic? You are right, it doesn't look bad in the picture. Maybe a throw rug or rugs???

I love it Lis!

Sheila


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your choices in wallpaper, it's very rad.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike - I'm a little fuzzy on the stringer concept. A sketch for that would be most helpful.

Sheila - I'm going to be making hardwood floors for the entire house. I have some wood en route that should be just perfect for it. It should also be, in theory, a fairly easy project to do. Cut to length, glue. I want to kind of age the floor, as I'd like it to look beat up and used, so I've been pondering that too. I obviously can't use any spray finish for the floors, as they have to be finished inside of the house.

Today's mission: determine how to make the brick surround for the foundation.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I remember! I am sorry that I get fuzzy sometime. I know you were thinking about it, but I just didn't remember what your final decision on it was.

Did you think of 'pre-finishing' the floor? Kind of like when you buy a pre-finished floor. You could do each plank before you install it. I think this may help you get to areas that are really tight. Then in the high traffic areas, you could kind of gently scuff or sand the finish a bit to look like foot traffic. Or dry brush a small amount of darker stain in those areas if you lay the floor before finishing. Just a thought . . . . . .


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh stain is a great idea! I've been mulling over how to do this without too many brilliant ideas yet.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just hope my grandaughter never sees this. I think it would be more work than the bed I built for her.

It is really looking good
Thanks for sharing


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow How great is this ? super work top to bottom.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking really good Lis…

If you don't want to cut roof shingles yourself, you can buy real cedar shingles in miniature. I know…. I have a little experience with them here....


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lis, i know its already been said but it *is* starting to come together nicely. The windows and doors make a world of difference.

I also agree with you about gravity it is an often overlooked and underestimated clamping device.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Woah!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow…!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*The sawmill is up and running....*



I got a very pleasant surprise today! I do not know if the person who sent it wants to be ID'd or not - but thank you.  These pieces were all planed to 1/8" and had a destiny waiting for them…



Halfway there. Can you guess? In addition to the wood I received today (I did not cut it all!!) I also used a few pieces of 1/8" exotic I had, which was waiting for just this project.



Thought you'd get a kick out of this. I'm sure you all are wondering what my "scrap wood" looks like - considering that I am using mostly scrap wood to start with. This is it. I could even use them, except they're uneven widths. I am not so dedicated that I am going to re-saw them to get 1/16" planks. 



I then cut the long planks to length. 4". That was a lot of sawing.

My band saw, I am happy to report, is perfectly adjusted right now. All of my planks came out square, smooth and beautiful.



I did a dry fit. Look, floor!  I need to cut MORE WOOD… I did not cut enough! Damn.



Looks pretty nice eh? I am pleased. I even cut out the wood for the stair-posts, so that it sits snugly in the floor. That was a pain. However I planned this in advance, and some of the planks on the floor are pine. Like the ones around the stair-post.  Cuts great with a knife.



Need to cut some pieces to fit in the edges, so the bathroom looks a little ridiculous at the moment.



Also the area in this room is mostly made up of pieces smaller than a full plank of wood. All I had this evening were 4" long pieces and then some 1.5" long pieces (cut-offs) so wherever a whole one did not fit, I skipped. And then ran out. Re-creating my width jig is going to be FUN. O.O;



It looks great in person though! The exotic wood here and there really adds a lot. Since I was just doing a dry fit tonight I paid no attention at all to the placement of the wood, the colours, etc. I will be doing a bit of attention to that in the glue-up. Areas that you won't see (under the bathtub, for example) do not need exotic wood. I really, really like mixing it up.

also I noticed that the areas under the doors… there's not QUITE enough room for the door to open. We're talking just around 1/64" too much wood to fit. I think, after everything is glued and dry and settled, I'm just going to lightly sand the floor in a swoopy pattern around the doors. Easier than trying to mess with the doors.

What makes this batch of wood I received so special is that it was all the same thickness precisely - which made my life way easier in this regard. Any "bumpiness" you see in the pictures is due to there being some stray sawdust or wood chips, the wood is level. It's beautiful. It's going to be amazing. I've decided to shellac it - that will soak into the pores and make things flat. It will also be easy to apply some "wear and tear" to the floor after shellac is applied. I'm going to use my watercolours. Do some thin layers of brown and dirt in the corners and whatnot and buff it out and then a little shellac on top. It's going to be fun distressing it in place, oh boy! But it's going to look amazing.

I am going to be receiving a few more parcels of wood from fellow Lumberjocks and it makes me so happy, you have no idea. You guys give me so much support, it really makes me look forward to pushing limits and doing more. Using wood from all over and that's been involved in other, bigger projects just fills me with inspiration and joy. I know it sounds kind of cheesy, but it's so, so true.

As a sidenote - I am going to be doing trim around the floors, too, which would make the line between the floor and the walls a lot less distracting than it is now. Have not yet decided what kind of trim though. It may be simple flat boards, but maybe not. The ceilings are going to be very fancy.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The sawmill is up and running....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*now that looks great !*

and hooray to your benefactor ,
way to go !

this coming along very nicely ,
you have allot to be proud of here .

well done .


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The sawmill is up and running....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are enjoying the progress you are making !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The sawmill is up and running....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, looks good  Titebond?


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The sawmill is up and running....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is coming along wonderfully and it was really nice of someone to send you those materials, and so precisely dimensioned too. Very kind and very thoughtful. I think we can all understand your joy at getting everything to work so well. We have all been there, some more than me perhaps, so I'm glad you are having a good time with this project and adding your own touches.


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The sawmill is up and running....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!

Your having way…Too much fun with this!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The sawmill is up and running....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All those wee tongue and groove joints! LOL!

This is a great project and the floors look much better than the paper floor you had before.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The sawmill is up and running....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great great job.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The sawmill is up and running....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lis, this is so cool. It looks great and it is a joy reliving your enthusiasm. It is contagious.

Steve


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The sawmill is up and running....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an incredible chapter in your story for me to wake up to! I found myself smiling all through reading your post, Lis! The floors are just wonderful. The colors are amazing. It is a beautiful example of what can be accomplished.

What wonderful friends to help you out, too. I am not surprised, however. It seems to be the nature of the people here to be so caring and giving of themselves. Everyone here is so wonderful!

I bet you had a hard time even sleeping thinking of all of this! I know I would. Thanks for a great story. It is so fun to see it come to life so beautifully.

Have a great day! Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The sawmill is up and running....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, all!

I really could not have done this if the pieces weren't dimensioned beforehand. that made such a difference. My bandsaw skillz are pretty good so far but I have yet to dimension them on all sides with the BS. (I tried!!)

today I am itching to work on this SO BAD…  But I have "real work" to do, alas… off to the salt mines! (Or computer code, as it were.)

I am now waiting (as patiently as I can muster) for the next box to arrive from my postman.. oh man.. it's like Christmas.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The sawmill is up and running....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tuuuut-Tuuuuut
congrat´s with such a gift, had me smile all over to see that
and it look great on the floors

yuo are going to rock the house with that 
can´t wait patenly but I wil look for the next installment
thank´s for sharing Lis

Dennis


----------



## OttoH (Feb 27, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The sawmill is up and running....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great Lis! Your house is going to be fantastic!


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *The sawmill is up and running....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lis

Just found your blog tonight. Glad you like the wood and are able to make some use of it.

Randy


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*And they say the outside doesn't count*

I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)



After some heavy debate, I painted these pieces yellow.



And these pieces red.

I put a lot of debate into that, actually, and whether I should just paint the big pieces or do something else to it. Ultimately I decided to just paint it. The texture of the mdf after I spray painted it looks not unlike painted cement. Which is more-or-less what I was after.



I did some wrestling and put the foundation underneath. (You may remember it from the other day, when I glued it together) And then the slab for the front porch sits on the extra space of the foundation.



I used Titebond at first for this but I needed something that set a bit quicker than that. (OK- a lot quicker) So I brought out the Gorilla Glue. I was super careful with it, though it still had some leakage. Thankfully nothing that could not be repaired with the careful application of a sharp craft knife.

I was going to do one step at a time and let it dry in-between but these pieces were not cooperating. Much like the walls of the house, the best way to do it was to do it all together.



I once again found myself too busy swearing in German at tiny pieces of wood to remember to take photos. Careful and creative application of blue tape held this long enough to form a bond while the gorilla glue set.



It did not need to wait too long - about an hour - and the glue was quite stable and hard. I took the tape off, which was good - gorilla glue + blue tape = difficult to remove. It was hard to find an angle where you could see all of it.

You may notice, eventually, that I did not paint the top part of the porch roof. It's getting shingles, and I wanted to make sure they'd stick to the roof. I did paint the underbelly, though, so that it would look right.

Now that I have included red, I'm totally digging the colour scheme. The kit comes with stupid little shutters for the windows that look terrible (just flat pieces of wood)-I will probably either omit them entirely or make my own.

This is my last wood update for a few days. I was really looking forward to working on this over the weekend but instead I have to fly home for a funeral. Such is the way it is. I will be dreaming of tiny shutters and how to make them move while I fly above this great earth.

I even hear that there may be a package or two of wood to greet me when I get home. That would be amazing.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And they say the outside doesn't count*
> 
> I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)
> 
> ...


The last time I heard my parents use German words I was either bad or they were talking about my Christmas presents. ! 
Every now and then it is good to release negative energy.
Have a safe flight . Looking forward to More Little house stories.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And they say the outside doesn't count*
> 
> I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)
> 
> ...


Looking Really Great!

Safe Trip.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And they say the outside doesn't count*
> 
> I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)
> 
> ...


I love the color scheme too, Lis! It really looks like it is coming together so nicely. I admire how brave you are to use Gorilla Glue on such a delicate project. I will never forget the first time I used it. I didn't know it "grew" and applied it as I do my clear-drying tite-bond. Boy was I in for a surprise!! I went back to the project later and was like - "What the *&^#"!!!!!!!! LOL Live and learn, I guess.

It looks like you got a lot done considering that you weren't even going to work on it. Creating is good therapy though, isn't it?

Hope you have a safe flight and trip. We'll miss you and be eagerly waiting your return. 

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And they say the outside doesn't count*
> 
> I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)
> 
> ...


ha ha Lis good to hear niice girls swearing …......LOL
I no how those tiny piece can bee very frustrate to get in the right spot
and stay there
and I do swear alot over them in all kinds of languages learned from the days 
I droved exporttrucks during europe  my duaghter say I know toooo many 

your house is looking good now
have a safe flight

Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And they say the outside doesn't count*
> 
> I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)
> 
> ...


Oh a porch. I thought you were getting a Porsche!

Swearing makes the glue set faster, in my experience. Its also very, very satisfying.

Hope all goes as well as can be expected at the funeral, Lis.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And they say the outside doesn't count*
> 
> I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)
> 
> ...


Girls aren't supposed to swear. Neither are professionals. (<-this>t snitch on me!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And they say the outside doesn't count*
> 
> I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)
> 
> ...


I grew up in the 70's when equality was all the rage. Girls could do anything.

Strangely this didn't seem to extend to them buying their own drinks, however!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And they say the outside doesn't count*
> 
> I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)
> 
> ...


Girls aren't supposed to swear. Neither are professionals. (<-this>t snitch on me!


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And they say the outside doesn't count*
> 
> I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)
> 
> ...


Polititians aren't supposed to lie either.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And they say the outside doesn't count*
> 
> I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)
> 
> ...


I guess I am guilty of that somewhat too, Martyn! (Not the lying - I don't know why my previous answer got posted twice??) Heck though, I figured we earned a few 'perks' because most weren't as open-minded as you were and it made up for them!


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And they say the outside doesn't count*
> 
> I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)
> 
> ...


Looking good, Lis! Just a money saving observation, if you take the tape off that soon, there is no reason you can't use brown masking tape. The blue tape is at least double the price down here.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And they say the outside doesn't count*
> 
> I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)
> 
> ...


haha swearing does make the glue set faster 

I am re-using the blue tape quite a bit - def. getting my money's worth out of it!

Hahah yeah Sheila my first gorilla glue experience was similar. I've learned for this type of stuff, if I dab it so I can barely see that it's even there, it's perfect.


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And they say the outside doesn't count*
> 
> I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)
> 
> ...


Look good so far, I like your colour choices. I thought yelling Scheiß at your projects makes things worse, guess I was wrong.


----------



## Stevinmarin (Dec 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And they say the outside doesn't count*
> 
> I was actually going to work on other things today, but I ended up having a really rough day and wanted something quiet to focus on. So I shifted gears and worked on the tiny house a little bit, though I opted to not work on the saw. (At least not until later-but that's another story)
> 
> ...


Gotta say, I've been following this series and absolutely love it. It's such a cool thing to work on a project that is so totally personal. I'll bet you fret over the tiniest details that no one will notice but you. That's the definition of craftsmanship in my shop.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*I like shiny floors.*

By the way, I'm happy to be back. 

It's true. I like my hardwood floors very shiny, with a glass-like surface.



So-the floors were all glued in through the whole house. They were, however, a wee bit uneven. There's some slight variance in the planks - we're talking less than 1/16". Just enough to be OBVIOUS in such a tiny scale. So I got some sandpaper and used a little sanding block (which was a piece of purpleheart, haha, just what I had available) and also busted out my tiny plane. I love this little plane. It's perfect for what I'm doing here. Between the plane, and the sanding, I got it "really really close" to being flat.



So I brought out the shellac. This is what the floor looks like now, after 8 coats of shellac. I expect to do 15-20.



The whole main floor. As soon as I finish the shellac here, I will do the trim and then add the beam supports. I want to be able to fit my hands around the room for the trim, though, so one thing at a time.



The upstairs!

You can kind of see that the bathroom on the right also has floor. So does the stair room on the left. I ultimately opted to not put hardwood in the centre room. The door swing was just too much. So, I am going to put a carpet in there I think. I need to find something that I like.

It is amazing what the shellac has done. Some of the different grains on this have just exploded, it's beautiful. In particular a couple of the planks are padauk and just sing. The quartersawn oak looks awesome too. The edges of all the boards have gotten a little darker, but I like the effect.

Getting my hand around the stairs in that tiny room was a pain.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


*wow lis* ,

that really brings out the beauty in this .

it is coming alive ,
now i understand why you don't want little people in there ,

they make messes ,
and don't clean them up (LOL) !


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


Wow! very shiny floors. Welcome back. If it is 15-20 times coating… meaning you have to mix 15 times also. I have no experience on shellac. Is it necessary to mix just the right amount? Can you still use the previous mixture? I like to try it.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


Good to have you back ! Very nice floor.
This is going to be a remarkable little house.


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


tyskkvinna,
Very nice flooring job! Looks really good in the photos. I am curious as to whether you're expecting to conduct ball room dancing classes on those floors or what? Why so many additional coats of shellac? The house is coming along nicely-Keep on keeping on!

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


My first thought was, plane a floor? They make sanding machines for that kind of work! Then I remembered you are doing a doll house. Laughed about the first impression I had.

This has to be the best dollhouse I've ever watched being built. Definitely a labor of love. Very nice work.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Lis, glad to see you around again but please accept my condolences on your loss. Don't you wish you can find the guy in "Honey I shrunk the kids" and use his machine to shrink yourself to fit into this lovely home? Good work there and I know what 15-20 coats will look like, I put 12 coats on a jewelery box I made back in the early 70s and the shine was lustrous and deep. I'll have to dig the box out and take some pixes of it and post it.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


MY - O - MY 
it looks great
welcome back Lis

Dennis


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


It is really coming along well. By the time you are done you could go get your contractors license.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


Your floors look great Lis. I'm sorry i haven't gotten back to you on the shingle thing yet, but I will soon.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


Those floors look kick arse! Sweet idea. It is the first time I've ever seen real hardwood floors in a dollhouse…pretty remarkable.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


Thanks for these posts. This is just fantastic.
The pictures send me somewhere else, to a different world. I just want to walk around in there.

Steve


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


Beautiful floors, Lis. Almost ballroom finish.

Good to see you back, hope all went well.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


watching you build this is fun and makes me want to build one


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


It is coming along quite well.
Good to see your back.

Thanks for posting


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


I mixed up just a little yesterday and used it for the 8 coats. (Which is many coats, but not a lot of shellac-not a lot of square footage here.  ) I will probably mix up 2 or 3 more batches.

I do want a ballroom finish, basically. Right now if you run your fingers over the floor it still feels like many pieces of wood. I want it to ultimately have a single, smooth finish and have people look at it and wonder if that really is separate pieces of wood or if I managed to get a solid piece that looked like that. I've already had people look at it and ask me if I stained pieces of wood different colours before applying them in, and if so, how did I keep the colour through sanding?!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


lis ,
i have never had any luck with shellac ,
what is the 'secret mix' ,
and any pertinent sanding or between coat things ,

all i ever did was brush it on ,
and get so frusfrated in the solid brush strokes left ,
and it is very hard to sand ,
i did tat to a table i made ,
it took me 4 hours to sand it back to wood .
it's not like lacquer ,
am i missing some thing (i obviously am LOL)


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


You have a beautiful imagination !!
The floors look fantastic : )
Can't wait to ballroom dance ( in my mind) on these floors.
Anxiously awaiting your next post.

Lisa


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


David,

I'm afraid I don't know what the secret mix is - I just mix until it "looks right". I know, isn't that a terrible answer? I was trained in the art of mixing watercolours from powder, so that's just kind of the method I use. but I'm not mixing big amounts here.

As far as the brush strokes - I noticed that the first couple of times I used it. I have found a decent method for dealing with it. I apply quite a few coats in one go - enough to soak into the grain completely and then start to over-fill it. I use a foam brush, work liberally and kind of pad it around. Today, I am going to go back into it and sand with 220 and 400 grit. It seems to polish really well for me. It's okay if you make the surface kind of rough, because the next go-round will erase that. I've heard of people sanding between EVERY coat and that just does not make sense to me at all.

The foam brush totally made the difference, between the bristle brush. Also I kind of pour it on the surface and then push it around until it's how I want it, rather than brushing it on. I'm sure I am being WAY more liberal with shellac than "you are supposed to be", but this has gotten me the best finish by far.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


thanks lis ,

i guess my next question is 
what proportion denatured alcohol / shellac ,
( i used lacquer thinner once , no good ,lol)

all the things iv'e seen here seem to be between they guys that 
use shellac all the time ,
and they seem to have some shothand about it with each other ,
i haven't gotten to 101 yet .
any help would be appreciated .


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


I use a 1:7 ratio, or so .. 1oz flake to 7 oz liquid. For pouring. For spraying you want it thinner. But I think the key to making brush shellac really great is to work it kind of thick. I found this to be true with watercolours too - if you work it too thin, it gets too hard to control. If you work it a little thick, you can thin it out as necessary. Sometimes even 1:6.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


thanks lis .

i will do this on some samples first this time ,

not the whole table right out of the can with no alcohol in it (LOL) !


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


David 
look at one of Charles Neil´s vidioclip on you-tube
he explain it very well there even I got the message
and sadly forgot all about again becourse I havn´t used it
but I remember they talk about 1 pound and 2 pound mix

Dennis


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


thanks dennis ,

i'll do that .

have a good one !


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


OMG that is one HUGE A$$ PLANE!!!!
..
.
..
Oh… it's a scaled down floor…. hmm…

 looks sweet so far.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


Lis, Thanks for sharing those needed information about shellack.
David, Thanks for the good questions raised by your good left and right brain.
The info is enough for me to use shellack in the next project… night table.

Lis, Let me know how you seal the shellack finish. They say that if you accidentally drop any alcohol mixed liquid it turns white.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


Somehow I missed seeing this post yesterday so I am tardy in my reply! But, WOW! That floor looks amazing! I am glad you like the foam brushes because they do work well for smoothness and stuff like this I find. Most of what I do is small and I think they are great!

I like your philosophy in mixing and using the shellac. I also don't see sanding between each coat because to me it would kind of pull most of what you just did off - no matter how lightly you did it. I think sanding after every couple of coats works fine and gave a beautiful finish.

I would never have imagined that mixing the woods like you did for the floor would work so well. You really had a great vision and it paid off. I love it and I love seeing the progress you are making! Keep going, girl!

Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


I actually have not yet decided what to use on top of the shellac. I know you're supposed to use something. I don't want to wax it because this is going to see some traffic with furniture and my hands and whatnot. When I work with real-size things I just use a spray coat of lacquer. That will not work here. I've been considering wipe-on poly? But I've never used it. Suggestions are always welcome..

You know I have to admit that the floors were something where I had a VERY clear picture on before I started. I knew EXACTLY what I wanted this to look like and how I wanted it to work. I wanted big planks because I like how they look, over the tiny 2" floorboards I often see. And I absolutely wanted it mixed wood and at that, I knew which kinds of wood. I was expecting this to take quite some time to collect all the pieces for it but thankfully another LJ'er came through at just the right time with just the right wood and offered it to me.

It's not often that I have such a bristling, clear picture of where I am going before I start.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


Wow impressive. won't the dolls slip and slide when they walk across the floor? LOL


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


*jim* ,
they are all 'ballroom' dancers (LOL) !


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I like shiny floors.*
> 
> By the way, I'm happy to be back.
> 
> ...


Jim and David, 
Just woke up and a good day to start laughing… Can we help Lis by making an entertainment center 1:12. The ballroom dancers need music so they gonna move …


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*It's the, er, little things.*

I was going to work on some exterior stuff today, but, uh, it was raining pretty hard all day. Now it isn't like I needed to work outside on the house, but I was going to spray paint the trim pieces which was going to require being outside. I don't like it when the indoors smells like spray paint ..



So I sat on the porch and spent a few minutes staining these, and then let them dry. Fortunately it doesn't take long for this to dry. These planks are leftover from a previous dollhouse, I think. Don't remember which one … They're some kind of SPF and I'm pretty sure the planks actually have different KINDS of wood in them because there's dramatic colour differences post staining. they actually, if you look REALLY closely, have tiny little finger joints. This super cool detail (At the right scale, no less!) is why I opted to use these instead of ripping my own.



This was kind of tricky. Especially since - I forgot to mention this - I sanded and applied more shellac. The floors have now had something like 18 or 19 coats. (Forget) It's starting to have that ballroom finish feel to it, which is exactly what I wanted. And I'm impatient so I did the trim while the shellac was still drying, haha! Could not touch it. 



Put down some "carpet" which I did not document.. because it was pretty straightforward and boring. Since the floor area in this room is done, I went ahead and put the floor trim down.



I took the tape off. Look! Looks so much like a room!  The door trim is now glued in. The door actually mounts from the outside, and is not glued in yet. It's just sitting there, positioned in place with a little blue tape on the other side. But I needed to be sure that the door trim was in place, before I put the middle trim in, or things would never fit right. It's AMAZING how much more "finished" the room feels now!!

Just wait until I do the ceiling. 

Which, I cut some pieces for today but have yet to come up with a plan. I cut out pieces of mahogany and cherry. Totally ridiculous for ceiling beams but hey, I have padauk, cherry, oak and purpleheart on the floors. Ridiculous works.



This was fun, I tell you what. Did not finish-the day was closing in towards the end, and I'm not sure I can do the corner pieces behind the stairs without touching the (still sticky) floor.



A big view.

And today's progress was brought to us all by MY NEW TOOL:



WHY DIDN'T I BUY A PULLSAW EARLIER?

I saw one at the hardware store yesterday and *almost* got it (and then *almost* got a tiny hacksaw, haha, but bought neither in the end.) but it was awfully big for what I'm doing. I love my coping saw, but it's also kind of large and top heavy, which makes cutting this little stuff very uncomfortable. Same with my (standard size) hacksaw.

So when I was at Home Depot (for totally non woodworking purposes! I promise!) I got very excited that they had this little dude just hanging out, looking all unassuming. I was a little concerned because it was labelled a "detail/flush cut saw" and the flush saw I saw yesterday was very, very bendy. This certainly has a bend to it but it's very easy to keep it going whichever way you want it to. And it was $12, so I can't complain.

Everything went so fast!! If I had this when I was cutting the floor it would have turned out a LOT better. I know now, eh?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *It's the, er, little things.*
> 
> I was going to work on some exterior stuff today, but, uh, it was raining pretty hard all day. Now it isn't like I needed to work outside on the house, but I was going to spray paint the trim pieces which was going to require being outside. I don't like it when the indoors smells like spray paint ..
> 
> ...


moving right along here , lis ,

great work ,

and you have a good eye for details and design ,

now you need to get a miniature contractors license ,
one you can carry on your key chain (LOL) !


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *It's the, er, little things.*
> 
> I was going to work on some exterior stuff today, but, uh, it was raining pretty hard all day. Now it isn't like I needed to work outside on the house, but I was going to spray paint the trim pieces which was going to require being outside. I don't like it when the indoors smells like spray paint ..
> 
> ...


great progress you have done so fast 
realy starts looking good

Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *It's the, er, little things.*
> 
> I was going to work on some exterior stuff today, but, uh, it was raining pretty hard all day. Now it isn't like I needed to work outside on the house, but I was going to spray paint the trim pieces which was going to require being outside. I don't like it when the indoors smells like spray paint ..
> 
> ...


David wants rain,
Lis doesnt want rain,
So Rain rain go away from, Lis
So Rain rain come again another day, David.

Lis, you really devout your time in this. Great progress..
Careful with that pull saw, I got one and the teeth are very brittle, it just snap easily. I have mine broken 4 teeth.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *It's the, er, little things.*
> 
> I was going to work on some exterior stuff today, but, uh, it was raining pretty hard all day. Now it isn't like I needed to work outside on the house, but I was going to spray paint the trim pieces which was going to require being outside. I don't like it when the indoors smells like spray paint ..
> 
> ...


My goodness this looks amazing!!! What beautiful, detailing and finishing. You have done an incredible amount of work in such a short time! I love you new little pullsaw too. I was wondering what you were going to use on that delicate little trim that wouldn't eat it alive. Everything is so nice. I love waking up and seeing you have posted a new entry. It really gets me revved up and inspired. Thanks so much for sharing. It is wonderful so far!

Sheila


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *It's the, er, little things.*
> 
> I was going to work on some exterior stuff today, but, uh, it was raining pretty hard all day. Now it isn't like I needed to work outside on the house, but I was going to spray paint the trim pieces which was going to require being outside. I don't like it when the indoors smells like spray paint ..
> 
> ...


That's looking good!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *It's the, er, little things.*
> 
> I was going to work on some exterior stuff today, but, uh, it was raining pretty hard all day. Now it isn't like I needed to work outside on the house, but I was going to spray paint the trim pieces which was going to require being outside. I don't like it when the indoors smells like spray paint ..
> 
> ...


Sheila - I have been using a box knife! Which does work but oompth, it takes a lot of work especially on the hardwoods. The pull saw does a good job-I have to cut the pieces approximately the width of the saw, too long. And then just scrape it clean with the knife, or rub or it on a bit of sandpaper. Works really well. Two little pulls and these tiny pieces are cut. Zoom zoom…!

I may never use a push-saw again, haha ha ha!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *It's the, er, little things.*
> 
> I was going to work on some exterior stuff today, but, uh, it was raining pretty hard all day. Now it isn't like I needed to work outside on the house, but I was going to spray paint the trim pieces which was going to require being outside. I don't like it when the indoors smells like spray paint ..
> 
> ...


This is great cool details nice work.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *It's the, er, little things.*
> 
> I was going to work on some exterior stuff today, but, uh, it was raining pretty hard all day. Now it isn't like I needed to work outside on the house, but I was going to spray paint the trim pieces which was going to require being outside. I don't like it when the indoors smells like spray paint ..
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new tool, Lis.

Your progress is amazing.

Finger joints in wood so small ! Thats real detail.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *It's the, er, little things.*
> 
> I was going to work on some exterior stuff today, but, uh, it was raining pretty hard all day. Now it isn't like I needed to work outside on the house, but I was going to spray paint the trim pieces which was going to require being outside. I don't like it when the indoors smells like spray paint ..
> 
> ...


Oh Boy Lis, The colors you picked for the living room matched exactly the colors of our dining room when we purchased our house except the lower part was a dark burgundy and the upper part above the chair rail was same shade of hot pink except plain. Needless to say that room was the first to get painted over to tone it down. I'll admit the colors are more fitting for a doll house! I showed this to my wife and first thing she said, "Eew", and looked some more and when she realized what it was she said ok. I'm not putting down the colors but just sharing our experiences.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*One room done...*

Pretty small update today. I worked on this for quite a while last night, actually, but progress was slow. It was a lot of measuring and re-measuring.

I mentioned the other day that I cut up a bunch of cherry and mahogany. I still forgot to take a photo of the lot. Ooops. The cherry was salvaged, from a shipping pallet. I have used some pieces of it for my "tiny art" series wall hangings. I had a plank of it with me, that was ready to go for more engraving (It even had one side covered in silver spray paint, ready to go) but I decided it would serve a better purpose here.



So this is what I did yesterday. No "in progress" shots as the progress was pretty boring.

I papered the ceiling in this room. I am going to do something kind of spectacular for the main floor ceiling, but I decided it would not work for the smaller rooms on the second storey. and of course, the third storey does not have a traditional ceiling. If it were a real house it would have a flat part, but on this scale it would end up feeling cramped. I've been thinking about it…

Anyway. I papered the ceiling with a pattern that I felt was appropriate. I then put two of those cherry planks in the ceiling. They are not intended to look load-bearing, it's definitely just a decorative thing. I may, however, put the continuing planks in the other rooms, when I get there. I finished the cherry with orange oil + caranuba wax.



A close up of the ceiling. Glue is still very wet here - everything will flatten out as it dries.

I then finished out the trim in there, and finished out the trim in the little stair-room. Which was a pain. I can almost fit my hand in there to glue the trim, but I can't see it. I had to put it in place, walk around the house and look in from the window to see how it looked.



Like that 

I've had a few people comment about the colour scheme I chose…  I did it very much on purpose. I have seen dollhouses that are hyper-realistic in their decor and they almost always end up looking a little boring. In person being in a room with solid walls and a couple of pieces of art here and there may be "enough", in a tiny house it just looks like you've left it unfinished. The best little houses I've ever seen go a bit over the top, are just a wee bit excessive in their ornateness. It would definitely be a little too much to live in, but for a diorama of sorts, it's exactly what I want. Just wait until you all see what I put IN the house…. 

If you have not figured it out yet, I have a love affair with mixing patterns and I am not done yet! hee.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *One room done...*
> 
> Pretty small update today. I worked on this for quite a while last night, actually, but progress was slow. It was a lot of measuring and re-measuring.
> 
> ...


Lis,

This is beginning to remind me of my aunt and uncle's farm house. So many rooms and each one a bit different from the rest; having to go thru one room to get to the next and multiple staircases made for many a summertime adventure.

Thanks for bring back so many happy memories.

Lew


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *One room done...*
> 
> Pretty small update today. I worked on this for quite a while last night, actually, but progress was slow. It was a lot of measuring and re-measuring.
> 
> ...


i think you are doing just fine .

these things take time ,
you have to make an appointment with the builder ,
have lunch at her convenience .
decide to talk with the client ,
when she gets back from the polo game or hawaii .
then lunch with them .
wait while she thinks about it .
the designer in the meantime has another idea .
so you go and make sure the subs are doing their jobs right .

everyone decides to think about it some more ,
you need another draw , for materials and the subs ,
not yet the owner says , read the contract .
you read the small print (and in 1/12 scale that is some small print , LOL) .

by the time the client , designer , builder and everybody is happy ,

you get another call ,

" i would like you to make me one like one i saw once ,
i don't have a picture of it , but it's something like this ,
can you make it with these changes " ?


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *One room done...*
> 
> Pretty small update today. I worked on this for quite a while last night, actually, but progress was slow. It was a lot of measuring and re-measuring.
> 
> ...


Lis, colurful does seem better on this scale. Each room has its own individual character, this way. The windows and doors tie the whole thing together, as a house. The overall effect is bright and cheerful.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *One room done...*
> 
> Pretty small update today. I worked on this for quite a while last night, actually, but progress was slow. It was a lot of measuring and re-measuring.
> 
> ...


Lis, I was just saying the colors do not go in my house but looks beautiful and appropriate in the Doll House. It is starting to look GRAND. I like following your projects.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *One room done...*
> 
> Pretty small update today. I worked on this for quite a while last night, actually, but progress was slow. It was a lot of measuring and re-measuring.
> 
> ...


I like the beams, it deffently ad something to the room

thank´s for sharring even the smallest amount of progress Lis 

Dennis


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *One room done...*
> 
> Pretty small update today. I worked on this for quite a while last night, actually, but progress was slow. It was a lot of measuring and re-measuring.
> 
> ...


Erwin - it was not just you!  I've had a lot of people wonder. haha.

Lew - yay! It was my goal to make it feel reminiscent of a real farmhouse, however fantastic it may also be. 

David - haha, well I'm not headed to Hawaii anytime soon but I am jetting off to California in a few days. 

Dennis - thank you! I was a little worried the beams would be considered out of place. I love them.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *One room done...*
> 
> Pretty small update today. I worked on this for quite a while last night, actually, but progress was slow. It was a lot of measuring and re-measuring.
> 
> ...


You are now arriving to the most detailed part. Ratio and proportioning. Are you planning to make those small items like bed, night table or entertainment center.. That would be difficult… I am not planning, I just having an imagination of how good the house will be furnished. Keep up the good work Lis.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *One room done...*
> 
> Pretty small update today. I worked on this for quite a while last night, actually, but progress was slow. It was a lot of measuring and re-measuring.
> 
> ...


Every step of this gets better and better. It is like watching a story unfold! I always look forward to seeing the next chapter. How wonderful!

Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*I've always wanted a ceiling like that.*

I finished out the stair-room today. Oopmh, that was a lot of wood in such a tiny room!



I couldn't find a mirror, but when I do, I will take a photo behind the stairs pointing up. The trim goes all the way around, on all four levels, even though only dust bunnies will be able to see it. I couldn't let it be unfinished.

The pattern on the ceiling is very big, but also very non-invasive. It's pale blue and white, which evokes the feeling of the sky. I've done insanely big patterns, such as this, on real-scale ceilings and they always look awesome.



I did the bathroom, too. Again with the ceiling. I've always wanted a ceiling like this. I had this paper, waiting for a good use in this house, when I realised I had a use just waiting for it. Yeah! The text is the same colour as the wood stain, too, so it is really tied together. I'm imagining laying in the bath, relaxing and looking up. It would make me smile. Especially works as this room is very tall for its width.

I could use some suggestions from you all. The bathtub is going right next to the window. It will fit longways, so there is no weird gap between the edge of the tub and the wall. I planned the size of the room, for that. I want to make a wooden bathtub frame/surround. I will make the tub-part to fit in it myself, should be fairly easy.

Give me bathroom suggestions! It doesn't need to be historical, as I'm pretty sure the ceiling is a good indication the room has been remodelled somewhat recently.  But it does need to fit within the general aesthetic of the house. As you can also probably see if you look carefully, the planks right at the back aren't perfect. I wasn't too concerned, because the tub is going there. I'm also going to mount the tub in permanently-I didn't put baseboards in this room, because I want them to butt up against the tub.

I was going to work on the tub tonight until I realised I had no plan at all. Aside from just making a box.

It would be especially cool for ideas for the sink/toilet that also utilise wood. (but are realistic!)


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I've always wanted a ceiling like that.*
> 
> I finished out the stair-room today. Oopmh, that was a lot of wood in such a tiny room!
> 
> ...


tub across the end ,
toilet in between partial walls on right ,
they can be high enough for a shower curtain 
at tub end , light still passes over walls .
towel closet from toilet to tub ,
vanity coming forward same side from partition wall from toilet ,
cabs under , against same wall . opposite door .
light from window reaches everywhere 
and partitions create privacy space ,
tub entry somewhat restricted ,
but it's an old house ,recently remodeled !

better get some curtains on the window ,
there is some giant peeking in with a camera (LOL) !


----------



## oluf (Jan 29, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I've always wanted a ceiling like that.*
> 
> I finished out the stair-room today. Oopmh, that was a lot of wood in such a tiny room!
> 
> ...


Think of making the tub skirt of verticle groved ship lap, and making the toilet flush tank a high wall mounted wooden tank with a pull flush chain.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I've always wanted a ceiling like that.*
> 
> I finished out the stair-room today. Oopmh, that was a lot of wood in such a tiny room!
> 
> ...


I love pedestal sinks. I don't know why, but they are really pretty. I don't know if that would fit in your plan though.

I am in awe at all the detail you have done on the stairwell. It is really incredible. I like that you finish even the parts that can't be seen. When I was about 7 or 8, a neighbor lady taught me how to embroider. We sat on her porch in the summer and I would practice on kitchen towels. She always told me you could judge good work not only by the front of the design, but by the back. Somehow that stuck with me throughout my life. You must have been taught that too. 

With the nice colors you choose for the bathroom, maybe a nautical theme is in order. I don't know. I am sure what ever you do will be wonderful! I can't wait to see.

Sheila


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I've always wanted a ceiling like that.*
> 
> I finished out the stair-room today. Oopmh, that was a lot of wood in such a tiny room!
> 
> ...


Beautiful use of space Lis. Love the floors and staircase. Just marvelous. I think David hit the nail on the head. Except for the curtain, screw them. Let in the light. I helped build a house one time, for an architech no less, that had 26' vaulted ceilings in the bathroom, on the second floor. The ceiling went from 14' down to 4', guess where he wanted the tub and shower. So as an afterthought he had us install a skylight over the bathtub on the shower end. He had a gorgeous wife and they built this place on the Grand River near Lansing, our thinking being anyone canoeing after dark had a chance for an eyeful since all the roofs were shed roofs. So in order to take a shower the upper part of your body was sticking out of the roof, what a hoot. Leave it to an architech.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I've always wanted a ceiling like that.*
> 
> I finished out the stair-room today. Oopmh, that was a lot of wood in such a tiny room!
> 
> ...


You made the staircase better than a real one! I just look and see how you do the tubs and toilet.. But if you need a plumber for the piping and the compost pit… I can volunteer … LOL.. Enjoy your work Lis.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I've always wanted a ceiling like that.*
> 
> I finished out the stair-room today. Oopmh, that was a lot of wood in such a tiny room!
> 
> ...


Nice work, Lis. I've always wanted space as my ceiling, complete with stars. Maybe if I took the roof off?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I've always wanted a ceiling like that.*
> 
> I finished out the stair-room today. Oopmh, that was a lot of wood in such a tiny room!
> 
> ...


Sheila - I sure did! In embroidery as well, no less. The biggest thing that was emphasised was "no knots!!" - you should be able to hold the item and run your hands over both sides and it should feel perfect. It's something that's definitely stuck with me.

Martyn - I used to have a bedroom with a sky and stars!  It was a labour of love. And extremely accurate to the location of the house. (Had to put that astronomy degree to use one way or another.)

Mike - LOL! Wow, I'd love to see that bathroom someday. I was a little iffy on making the tub right next to the window, for such reasons, but this house had little choice. I am likely to go put some sort of privacy screen on it, because these are the details that bug me.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *I've always wanted a ceiling like that.*
> 
> I finished out the stair-room today. Oopmh, that was a lot of wood in such a tiny room!
> 
> ...


that stair room realy looks great Lis
but I would deffently scream BINGO every time I was in a bath with that ceiling 

another great progrees , ceep on knocking us down 

Dennis


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Not quite ready for a bath*



I made a bathtub.

This was a chunk of mystery wood. I cut it down to size and milled out the interior. I painted the interior white.



I played around with veneer. I've never used this before… not sure how I feel about it - would perhaps be nicer to work with on larger materials and/or blocks without tub holes in them.. lol

I used some purpleheart for trim. I'm going to do some fancy trim to this.. not quite sure what. But it's far from done. I think the mix -and- match feeling suits the rest of the room.

The tub is glued into the floor and wall, and the trim is glued into everything. I need to source down some hardware for the faucets.



In other news, I did some work on the attic. I put some trim in there which I'm pretty pleased with. And then I sealed the floor with epoxy. Wow! Such an impact. I have found my ballroom floor.
I loved it so much I already did a layer on the bottom floor. It should be cured by morning.

Not quite sure what the next step is.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moving right along here , lis .
the detailing is really coming together well .

and you are right ,
your 'dance floor' looks very nice .

how long before you figure to move in ,
assuming scotty gets the proportional transporter running in time , LOL ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!! Nicest attic I have ever seen


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming along nicely Lis. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am impressed with your sense of design.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing the bathroom is on the second floor, Lis- or you would need curtains!


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the first I've seen of this. It's great. I just love miniatures. I will follow now.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang that Ball-room floor looks fantastic 










Dennis


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW Liz. It looks great. The flooring is sweet.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see the reflection off the ballroom floor in the attic. WOW !!
The tub looks cool. I like the mix and match of the room.
Looks like wenge veneer on the tub, did you get any splinters ?
That's the only thing I don't like about the wenge, ouch.
What did you use to glue on the veneer ? 
All in all the house is coming along great : )

Lisa


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OOhhh! It is so nice! That tub is great! I always wanted one like that. I think it is coming along wonderfully. And the attic floor - wow! The shine is incredible. The little mice may slip up there if they don't watch their step! You have made so much progress so quickly. It probably doesn't feel quick to you, but to us looking on it seems like it is just rolling along. What a masterpiece!

 Sheila


----------



## rando1 (May 24, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, i will rent out the attic!
You have really created something neat hear. I love seeing all the finishes come together. Just like on full scale work, the details really make your project shine!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful finish Lis.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Lis, I can't stop staring at that floor. Excellent finish.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This series has been great to watch! It is fun watching an "entire" house being designed and built. Oh yes…those floors. That shine is amazing!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where in the world have I been. And how in the world have i missed this?

Very, very cool Lis! I absolutely love the floors in the attic. Thanks for sharing this with us…

Now to go back and catch up on what I missed….lol


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 1st glance you think you you're looking at a full size house, great work.


----------



## chewbuddy13 (May 28, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, those floors look wicked rad. I love a mirror like finish on wood, although I don't like putting the time in to achieve it. What kind of epoxy did you use? Did you brush it on or just pour it on and let it self level?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks all! 

Lisa - I used contact cement. For this particular size and shape, it worked really well. But of course on something 1.5×5" bubbling or moving isn't much of an issue. I was cursing myself afterwards for using the wenge, haha. It looks really pretty! But wow, it was a massive pain to trim to fit without splintering off. I'm not sure how, but I'm going to incorporate more wenge into the rest of the bath design. (I know, a glutton for suffering) I also buffed the side and top with wax and orange oil and it just made it shine.

I used a pour-on finish.. "Bar Top Finish" is the only stuff I've been able to find locally and I didn't really want to order it online. I was a bit leery of it at first - the packaging is a little cheesy (IMO) and it is rather pricey for the amount of square feet you get (I paid $16 for 4 sq ft) but I decided to give it a go. It was that or 40 more layers of shellac. 

I have to say - the bar top finish is great! A bit messy but expected of any two-party epoxy. I have a lot of experience with epoxy so I found it pretty basic. It's still a bit soft today, but the instructions did say to wait a full 24 hours before messing with it and it's only been about 12.

I bet this stuff would be even more awesome in a setting where you could truly let it pour over (as the instructions tell you to). I was thinking it would also be pretty in a relief carving if I let the edges of the piece up, and filled in the middle with the epoxy.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the bar top stuff "Enviro-tex Lite"? I have used that for various projects with some success. I have even tinted it to make what looks like stained-glass panels and then I can cut it with a scroll saw. I was just wondering.

Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheila - yes it was. I had not thought about pouring it out to use on its own - that's clever!


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Not quite ready for a bath*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this has been a really neat process to watch! thanks so much for sharing it!
can't wait to see the final project.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Tedium*



Where we left off: I mentioned putting the epoxy on the main floor, and here it is. It looks great! 



It's hard to convey in photos, but the wood really shimmers. I think the combination of shellac + epoxy was absolutely perfect. I think if I had just put epoxy on it, it wouldn't have the same feel. The padauk in particular really shines - it has a lot of figure. It also bleeds, as you can see in the corner there. I don't mind (and there's nothing I can do about it now, anyway) but it isn't helping me when I insist to my friends and visitors that I did NOT just stain pieces of wood differently. I have found most people don't really realise wood actually comes in different colours. I was a bit disappointed that the purpleheart doesn't look super purple, but it's definitely there. I mistook it for walnut in a couple of places.

Anyway.

The second storey was still epoxy-free. I was originally going to install the furniture in the bathroom and then apply the epoxy. and I started working on that last night when I realised the floor wasn't level in the place where I was going to put the sink. So… I put the epoxy down.



Did not get a shot of the bathroom, but I think you all get the idea by now.  As you can see, the reflections on this stuff is just magic.

Since I was now waiting for epoxy to dry in the bathroom, I couldn't really work on anything IN the bathroom. So I worked on the sink cabinet and I will get it glued in later today, I imagine.



Didn't get progress shots of this but this is what I spent a lot of time working on. the "counter top" is made from a pen blank I found at Woodcraft. In fact it was this pen blank, if anybody is interested. I ran it through my bandsaw and ended up with 5 slabs with the most amazing patterns.

The legs are from a walnut dowel I found at Woodcraft, also - I believe it was a whole $0.93. I mounted the legs to a piece of maple (leftover floorboard, actually) and then the maple to the acrylic. The sink will sit on top, with exposed plumbing.

So.. the sink…....



This is a slightly long and meandering story. I was shopping online yesterday at my favourite miniature supplier and noticed they had exactly 2 sinks (that weren't attached to something) The kitchen sink offered was alright - it looked like a standard double kitchen sink. The bathroom sink was your typical in-counter round offering, and made out of clear plastic. You are supposed to paint the underside of it. It's pretty decent, but just not my style. I know this is a farmhouse…. but I just can't escape my own personal taste.

So I decided to make my own out of polymer clay. I started with a hunk of white with a little grey and then rolled in some accents of blue and green, to match. It was going to be a lovely marble. Only problem: the first 15 tries turned out badly and I kept kneading the clay to start over, which means eventually I ended up with a block of solid seafoam. I rolled in a little white and grey scrap to try and salvage it but the colour was just terrible for the room. No problem, I carried on. Eventually I hit upon a sink design I love.

And there we are.

I did more to it today but have not taken photos of it yet, so you'll have to wait and see.

I need to make faucets and pipe for it. I am also going to make those out of clay. Eventually.

The bathroom is basically functioning as my practise zone for the kitchen, which I want to be perfect.

I also have a few plans to make the sink fixture actually "make sense" in the room. Haven't done it yet, but I have everything waiting for the moment of inspiration to strike.

In the meantime, I'm taking a day off and am going to the beach.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Tedium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is quite inspiring to see all your progress, Lis! I guess we are taking shifts because I took yesterday off and went to the beach!

I know just what you mean with the flooring. The shellac penetrates and makes the wood look almost metallic the way it shines. I agree that you probably would have not had that effect if you had just put the epoxy on them. I love the slight bleeding too. I don't know why, but it really adds to the realism of the whole project. I also found that many pieces of purple heart are more dark brown than others. I guess it is the luck of the draw.

The sink and bathroom will be amazing. I was actually wondering last week if you were intending to use clay for them. (I think Fimo even comes in silver and gold metallics). I can't wait to see how they turn out. I know it will be awesome.

I hope you have a great day 'off' today. If I know anything about you though I know you will be thinking about kitchens and pluming and fixtures, etc. 

Thanks so much for showing us all these details. I love your story!

Sheila


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Tedium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh girl your floors realy blow of the mind 
that picture from the stairroom waow what a reflection 
maybee I shuold consider to use the combination of finish 
in my next house on the floors 
I realy can´t wait to see the table where the sink has to bee installed
I deffently can understand why you picked that blank to make it of

thank´s for the update Lis

Dennis


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Tedium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the clay sink. I much prefer self made to mass produced. Progress steady and even though 'tedium' set in. Well done, Lis.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Tedium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow what a beautiful job you have done…a wonderful place to live and enjoy…regardless of it being a farm house…you make the house yours by what you do to it…and its really a wonderful house …great job


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Tedium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, all!

It was really just that I couldn't nail the sink on the first try.. or the second.. or the 10th…. but finally, I figured it out, made it and it looked like what I wanted. The finishing I did to it today sealed the deal - it's perfect. I will take photos of it tomorrow, along with any more progress I make.

I was planning on spending my evening working on this, but my day had other plans. I spent the whole day at the beach, making friends and hanging out with my dog. I even shot a bunch of photos with my underwater camera.

Just for kicks I placed the table and the sink in the bathroom.. dry fit I guess. Beautiful! It looks less out of place than I thought. Probably because of those walnut legs. Excellent. I do need to come up with some good ideas for storage though - I could never have a bath room without any storage. The open sink does hinder that a bit, but it also opens up the room because it is much narrower than a cabinet would be.

Now - I sleep


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Tedium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Lis. What kind of epoxy did you seal the floors with??


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Tedium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the "Bar Top" finish I always see in the hardware stores. It looks a bit cheesy and dubious but it works, really well!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Tedium*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks pretty good from here. Maybe not quite as good up close and personal?


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*A little update.*



this is what the table looks like un-taped. I also added the inlay which I think ties it into the rest of the house really well. I have to say, there is something about the balance between modern and the traditional.



This is what it looks like from above.

So what I did to the sink was spray it with satin nickle paint and then clear gloss. It gives an interesting look when it is finished, I think. I like it.

I encountered a minor problem with the doors upstairs. The epoxy I poured the other day soaked into the SPF wood and epoxied the doors shut. Ooops! I took them out, but they broke at the epoxied part. I dug that out, and glued them back together. So I will need to figure out how to re-mount the doors when all the framing is in place. (They use pins)

A very brief update.. but I wanted to show you all how the sink turned out!


----------



## Ecocandle (Jan 2, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *A little update.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is a delightful little table.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *A little update.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even think of that with the doors! So many details Lis . . . so many details! One thing you may not know about that epoxy is that if it gets damaged, another coat will make the damage for all purposes disappear. I poured it for coasters once and half way through the drying process, there was a hair in one. I picked it out with a pin but it was too far along in drying and left an ugly hole. I though I would be redoing that one and I needed to give another pour anyway so I thought 'what the heck'. I re-poured the damaged one and you really couldn't see any hint of damage whatsoever. It was like glass. I just thought you may want to know for future applications of the epoxy.

The sink and bathroom look perfect. I love the blue for the vanity top. The sink came out really nice too. I can't wait to see the plumbing!

Thanks for even the brief update. I enjoyed waking up to it! 

Sheila


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *A little update.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully, for the doors at least, there is no epoxy that needs to be repaired. Just some door frame. Not sure which I prefer to be honest…. The doors are repaired, but I'm still scratching my head over how to install them! I fixed a pin in one before, but I had access to the underside of the door frame. I haven't done the ceiling yet under it so if my plan A and plan B fail, plan C is to drill through the floor. yikes!


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*Another tiny update*



Today I took off the tape holding the table to the wall, and a little bit of the wallpaper came with it! Ooops! Fortunately I was already kicking around a plan for what to do there. I had these little mirrors, and I was going to use one of them anyway. But I had already been kind of pondering how to make it look like it wasn't an afterthought.. So this was just perfect. Unfortunately I didn't think it through too much because I didn't know what I was going to use for the trim. I kicked around using something smaller, but in the end I felt the thick, sturdy trim weighted it. I had to shave a little bit off of that piece that goes above the sink. Oops.

After it's all solidly cured I will clean the windows. 

I also have a plan for the sink-but it has to wait!



The other little thing I did was the bit of trim on the tub. This covers up the tiny split I had in the wenge, and just makes it look a lot more pulled together I think. I like it.

I will eventually make everything for the tub shiny.. because it should be able to stand up to water.

And that's the last update on this from me for a week at least. I'm off to a conference in Malibu until Tuesday!


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Another tiny update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trim on the tub looks great !!
It should help pull the room together.
Very Nice : )

Lisa


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Another tiny update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you need to find some way to blow it up (enlarge magically) and move in!!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Another tiny update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!!! This things got more detail than my house, looks great.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Another tiny update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well appointed bathroom. Well done, Lis.


----------



## Woodbear (Jan 2, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *Another tiny update*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I love the hardwood flooring. Barbie will be proud. Good job Lis.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*And we're back*

Hey everybody!

Haven't been able to make any progress on this project lately, due to lots of travelling and then the work backlash that happens after lots of travelling..

Last night I had some time avaiable and decided to work on this.



I am using simple balsa wood for the frame of this. There's no reason to use anything heavier. So, I glued together the base frame and then glued some heavy cardboard to it. I considered using wood for the bottom, since traditionally plywood is used for this application. But any sheets of wood I have that would have been appropriate were all nice veneers. I don't want to use those.  Cardboard is just fine. You're not going to see it.



Glued in some vertical supports. I drew some guidelines in the bottom so I'd know where I definitely didn't want support rails. And as you can see, this was all done with super glue. I love this particular stuff. You hold it tight for a few seconds and then it is strong enough to hold on its own.



And then did some creative gluing on the top half to make a full structure. I was a little torn about the construction process. Using methods you'd find in full-size cabinets don't quite work here because there really isn't opportunity for fasteners - either the wood kind (dovetail, dowel, etc) or the metal kind (screws, nails). While it's not exactly a weight-bearing structure, I do need it to be able to support itself, so. Again, you'll never see this part, so it is okay.

Then did some major head scratching. Didn't want to use wood for the top. Almost - very, very almost - used cardboard with a paper veneer. In fact I had cut out the cardboard and was leafing through my papers to decide on one when this piece of plastic fell out of the paper pile. I had looked at my plastic inventory but didn't have anything suitable. So this was exciting! I drew some lines and then cut it out on the bandsaw. This was my first attempt at cutting free form on the bandsaw. I didn't want to cut the hole out completely, so this was tricky.



It worked out well in the end I do think. White wasn't my first choice, but I worked with what I have, and I will make it look integrated by the time I'm done.



I set it in the room to get a feel for how it looks. Yay! If you hadn't figured it out yet, it's the kitchen counter. The space at the end is for the fridge. If you look closely, you can see that I even put the toe-kick in it.  I added some supports around the sink, too. By the way, I had decided a while back what kind of sink design I wanted to do.. I like the big porcelain ones that sit right on the edge, rather than the stainless ones that sit in the centre. Which is why I made the sink cut-out like that. I did not realise how close to the trim on the wall it would come - not sure what to do about that yet. I can raise the whole counter a little so it's even (I have some very thin balsa) or I can put the fridge up against that corner instead of in the opening for it right now.

I'm going to skin it with… something … and then figure out how exactly to do the doors and drawers.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And we're back*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> ...


Just thinking about you the other day and wondered why we haven't seen any posts. Glad you are OK and back at decorating the "house"

Lew


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And we're back*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> ...


Good to see you back posting, Lis.

Are you making the sink, youself? I think the type you're talknig about is known as a 'Butler's Sink' in the UK. Should be good.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And we're back*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> ...


Nice work.

I can't wait to see the post on the dovetailed drawers you're going to make to go in there.


----------



## RonPeters (Jul 7, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And we're back*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> ...


Dovetails? Cheesh! That will be a tiny tough task!

Really nice work!


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And we're back*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> ...


Welcome back.
Sometimes contractors get sidetracked when they built 
BIG homes also.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And we're back*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> ...


Tiny dovetails would be awesome to see, but how would you get such a tiny router and jig…maybe A1Jim has one! LOL!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And we're back*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> ...


I'm glad to see progress on the house. I was actually following this project before I decided to join Lumberjocks. Now I can add you to my buddy list so I can keep better track of it.

Yes, my response is a shameless plug or Lumberjocks. Anyone who is lurking around out there in internet world but hasn't joined, what are you waiting for? I finally did and find it much easier being a member here instead of just looking. Joining is easy.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And we're back*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> ...


thanks, all! 

Martyn - yep, I am! Haven't quite hammered out how yet. I've got the clay, but that was the basic style I was aiming for on the bath sink and couldn't quite get there.

William - that's awesome!  Glad to see I had an impact on you joining this awesome community.

Sheesh guys…. you may convince me to attempt dovetails yet. I've actually never tried them, in any scale.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And we're back*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> ...


Lis, at that scale you could do dovetails with a craft knife and a magnifying glass.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And we're back*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> ...


cool idea with those dovetailed drawers 
that would bee something to lok forward to

anyway I´m sure you will make great job nomatter what you deside

and welcome back Lis , we have missed your posting 

best thoughts
Dennis


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And we're back*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> ...


Welcome back Lis, missed your posts and was wondering about that but you did mention something about traveling. I figured you were too busy to take time out but better busy than not!

I know I am being shameless but have you seen my new cutting board? I'm quite proud of it!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And we're back*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> ...


Hi, Lis:
I am a day behind in reading this stuff, but I need to tell you before I read the next edition of your blog how amazed I am at the level of detail that you are doing. I just have never seen so much attention to detail on a doll house and I think it is just awesome.

When I was looking at your photos of how you made your cabinet bases, I noticed the toe kick and thought "Wow!" Also, the floors were again so beautiful that my mind kept wandering to thoughts of them.

Your project is the type that one could just sit and gaze at it for hours and still not see everything.

I am glad you are 'back' too. Seeing your level of concentration and thought that goes into your projects is very inspirational to me and I am sure many others. Thanks for a great post!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *And we're back*
> 
> Hey everybody!
> 
> ...


You know, box jointed drawers would be a nice compromise and just as impressive! I am expecting one of these rooms to be a wood shop - I bet Barbie could be a great wood worker (she could let Ken use her tools as long as he put them away …)


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

*My first dovetails!*

So the discussion in my last blog really got me thinking and for whatever reason this evening I decided to give dovetails a shot. I've never done any sort of locking joinery before… in fact I've only even tried mitred joints a few times without all that much luck.



I figured it out.

This is 3/32×1/8 balsa wood. It was just two scrap pieces I thought I'd see if I could actually do it. Determining that, in fact, I could, I set about making the drawers.



Drawing it out helped a lot. Really need a better marking tool but my super fine pencils don't quite stick and when I tried to mark with my knife I ended up just cutting it all the way through. Er, oops.



My first dovetailed drawer frame! WOOHOO.



And my second.

I only made two tonight. That was more than enough to go cross-eyed. The counter needs four. I cut out the planks for the other two, they just need to be cut for the joints. I tried really, really hard to keep a slight angle to the dovetails so that they wouldn't be just straight finger joints. And amazingly, it made a big difference! These pieces for the drawers are 3/32×1/4 basswood. Super nice to work with!

I put bottoms on them - nothing fancy just 1/64 basswood.



This is one of the drawers sitting in its spot. I made a little brace so that it sits on that.. just like a real kitchen. (I inspected my own kitchen to see what would make sense)

Of course, the drawers will get proper drawer fronts. Those, I imagine, will be made out of a nice hardwood. Kind of leaning towards padauk..! We'll see.

I glued the joints together because the wood just isn't sturdy enough to grip all on its own. I did a friction fit in several places and it still wiggled free pretty easy. Nothing a little CA glue can't fix. 

By the way, thanks for the encouragement, guys! I definitely would not have tried this otherwise.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *My first dovetails!*
> 
> So the discussion in my last blog really got me thinking and for whatever reason this evening I decided to give dovetails a shot. I've never done any sort of locking joinery before… in fact I've only even tried mitred joints a few times without all that much luck.
> 
> ...


look good for the first time


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *My first dovetails!*
> 
> So the discussion in my last blog really got me thinking and for whatever reason this evening I decided to give dovetails a shot. I've never done any sort of locking joinery before… in fact I've only even tried mitred joints a few times without all that much luck.
> 
> ...


Dovetails in thin material, difficult, in thin, soft material extremely difficult.
lmii.com sells one of the narrowist (skinny) chisels that I have found 2mm.
For your work that might be considered large.

Really like your work and attention to detail.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

tyskkvinna said:


> *My first dovetails!*
> 
> So the discussion in my last blog really got me thinking and for whatever reason this evening I decided to give dovetails a shot. I've never done any sort of locking joinery before… in fact I've only even tried mitred joints a few times without all that much luck.
> 
> ...


TUUUT-TUUUT from the big whistle )
you realy did it
congrats never thought it was possiple , you are officiel in the big leage now Lis

best thoughts
Dennis


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *My first dovetails!*
> 
> So the discussion in my last blog really got me thinking and for whatever reason this evening I decided to give dovetails a shot. I've never done any sort of locking joinery before… in fact I've only even tried mitred joints a few times without all that much luck.
> 
> ...


Lis,
Your first dovetail is more difficult to make that even I could not figure out how to make a dovetail with such thin and soft wood. Your sucess in doing this way becomes now a challenge to me. Well done.


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *My first dovetails!*
> 
> So the discussion in my last blog really got me thinking and for whatever reason this evening I decided to give dovetails a shot. I've never done any sort of locking joinery before… in fact I've only even tried mitred joints a few times without all that much luck.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, Lis. Well done. You never know until you try.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *My first dovetails!*
> 
> So the discussion in my last blog really got me thinking and for whatever reason this evening I decided to give dovetails a shot. I've never done any sort of locking joinery before… in fact I've only even tried mitred joints a few times without all that much luck.
> 
> ...


Holy Moley!!! I look at that and I can't believe it! That is a wonderful way to do it and it really is a great way to learn the construction of things (I am learning anyway!) This is really a masterpiece in the making. I am thoroughly enjoying seeing the process and the steps you are going through. So many, many details!

You are incredible, girl!!!

Sheila


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 29, 2006)

tyskkvinna said:


> *My first dovetails!*
> 
> So the discussion in my last blog really got me thinking and for whatever reason this evening I decided to give dovetails a shot. I've never done any sort of locking joinery before… in fact I've only even tried mitred joints a few times without all that much luck.
> 
> ...


tyskkvinna,
Very nice attempt, with some of the most difficult medium to work with! I might suggest trying a single edge razor blade. I use these alot with great success on lots of detail projects. They are much cheaper than specialized cutting tools and have a good hardness to them. I have actually used pliers to break them into different sizes for extreme detail work in the past. Really good tool material. Be sure to have those safety glasses on if you try to shape the blades. Congratulations on the continued necessary patience-Keep on keeping on!

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *My first dovetails!*
> 
> So the discussion in my last blog really got me thinking and for whatever reason this evening I decided to give dovetails a shot. I've never done any sort of locking joinery before… in fact I've only even tried mitred joints a few times without all that much luck.
> 
> ...


Thanks all! 

I did use a single edge razor.  I found it the easiest - I started with my normal knife but found it to be just too big and heavy for this delicate work.

It is a great way to learn! By the time I work my way up to real furniture it'll feel like a luxury- getting a knife into the notches to cut it out was difficult at best.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

tyskkvinna said:


> *My first dovetails!*
> 
> So the discussion in my last blog really got me thinking and for whatever reason this evening I decided to give dovetails a shot. I've never done any sort of locking joinery before… in fact I've only even tried mitred joints a few times without all that much luck.
> 
> ...


I found that too, Lis:

I do so much 'small' work that when I do the regular sized stuff, it is a piece of cake. I laid a variable width maple floor a couple of years ago with a couple of guys (not tongue and groove, we laid it end to end and made plugs for it). They were surprised/impressed at how well I could cut the boards to length with the miter saw and do all the work involved with it. I am used to using a blade the thickness of a hair to split a 1 pt line. Cutting with a miter saw is easy. The man in charge shook my hand when the job was done and told me I could work with them any time. I don't think they though a 'girl' could do a good job. I loved it and thought the job was really fun! I can see you having the same success on regular sized furniture. What you are doing I believe is much harder than that! It will probably be a breeze! Great job again!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

tyskkvinna said:


> *My first dovetails!*
> 
> So the discussion in my last blog really got me thinking and for whatever reason this evening I decided to give dovetails a shot. I've never done any sort of locking joinery before… in fact I've only even tried mitred joints a few times without all that much luck.
> 
> ...


Amazing Lis! Well done. A real impressive model, with real dovetails no less!!!


----------

